# LoTW

## RA3CQ

,  LoTW,    .    LoTW   .

----------


## YL2MU

> ,  LoTW,    .    LoTW   .


 ,       :Smile:        LoTW   !
  NC1L      :

*Serge:
Basically, all documentation in LoTW where QSOs are approved and you see a match are going to be OK. If documetnation is not approved no match would even occur.

Regards
Bill Moore NC1L
DXCC Manager*

----------


## RX4HX

5    .    QSL.   LoTW    -   ,    ,        QSL- ?

----------


## ew4dx

.tq6       - TQSLCert.     File-Load certificate file. ,    ( ?),    ,          LOTW.         .p12,        .tq6.

----------


## ew4dx



----------


## ew4dx

,       .tq6?            ?

----------


## ew4dx

" " ,   .  -   ,  . ,   ?    , ,   .

----------


## UA9OC

> " " ,   .  -   ,  . ,   ?    , ,   .


-"  "-    ""    ""   ?
     .  firepost,     (,     -  ,         )    .exe -, , ?

----------


## UA9OC

LoTW,     ,     ... :-).  -    -  ,      ...    lotw-rus , ..    ,   ,    ,    .  ...

        tq6 - .   ,    tq5.   ,     upload  Web,    E-mail.    ,   ,  . 
,       ?

----------


## UA9OC

, !  -- "  ,  ..." :-).
    -        LoTW.  tq5   tq6  ,      ,  , --,     .   . .    .   3 400 QSO, 410 QSL.    .  ,       DX4WIN.
 -   .

----------


## UA9OC

> , ! :-).
> 			
> 		
> 
> , ,       -


 . - :-).




> lotwreport.adi,    Your QSOs,    .   DX4WIN   (   )     .


,  .

----------


## UA9OC

[quote="UA9OC, "]


> , ! :-).
> 			
> 		
> 
> ....................  .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.  . - :-).
  ,     DX4WIN  ,  QSO cfm-  by LoTW. 
  , ?  -     report.adi?
    DX4WIN 5.03.

----------


## rx3agd

UA9OC: DX4WIN       LoTW    "options for duplicate QSO's"   "Imported QSO sets Upload Confirmed flag"             LoTW...
   !!!
73!de Dima(RX3AGD)

----------


## R8TX

> ,     DX4WIN


RZ6HGG  :Smile:

----------


## UA9OC

> ...... ...   ...       ..     ,        ,      ..  ,     ,  ,  .. ,   ...


,  ""       ""  UA3,     ,   ...   :Wink: 
73!

----------


## R8TX

> .:" - "


  :Smile:

----------


## CyrilR

> -   eQSL,        -    .


    ,  eQSL   .      ( tq8)    .

,       eQSL.   ,     .  ,    donation    .           .   .      Log/Outbox->Upload ADIF log.

----------


## RW3PF

!-.    .      LOTW     ?

----------


## R9LT

> LoTW,    eQSL        eQSL     (,   ,  :    LoTW  ..).


-        -     ,  .   ...?

----------


## ra9sd

> !-.    .      LOTW     ?


.
,   ,      :Very Happy:

----------


## R9LT

LoTW
http://www.eqsl.cc/qslcard/AGViaLOTW.cfm

 Difficulty Connecting to ARRL
Please hit your REFRESH button and try again.

----------


## CHACK

> ....       .


.         ?       -     ,         .                 .

----------


## CHACK

, !
  ,  .

----------


## YL2MU

2006        2009  -  3 .

----------


## ew4dx

4U1WRC   LOTW. ,      SSB.  ,   4U1ITU      ,  ,     QSL. TNX.

----------


## ew4dx

,     WW DX SSB.       ...

----------


## RA3CQ

.
         LoTW.
www.arrl.org/lotw
      , , ,   .
     .
       .

----------


## YL2MU

> .


  . EW4DX   -   .

----------


## YL2MU

*RA3CQ*
https://p1k.arrl.org/lotwuser/defaul...=...&password=...
    login  password,   .       LoTW    Favorites ()  ,  ,   .
(..      ,     !!!)

----------


## RA3CQ

,     LoTW.
.
         .
.
 .
,   .

, QSO  4U1WRC  .
   - 160-12-10 . 
   ,   160    .

----------


## RA3CQ

.
.

----------


## ew4dx

> 4U1WRC -    CFM (    RTTY  ).


,  ... ,      (   ).      .  :Sad:

----------


## YL2MU

> YL2MU
> 
>       4U1WRC -    CFM (    RTTY  ).
> 
> 
> ,  ... ,      (   ).      .


       (  ,  4  ).     31 .

----------


## ew4dx

lotwreport-,  .     ,       .       .    . -, -       .   :Smile:  , ,  ,      .

----------


## ew4dx

HV50VR -    LOTW.

----------


## YL2MU

> C91KDJ    QSO  LoTW  eQSL .


 !  :Smile: 
V8  ,    .

----------


## ew4dx

ZF1A     WW CW contest   LOTW, , , !

----------


## YL2MU

> , WP3F   CW WW   DK8ZB ?..
> 
> ,     ,    :(


via: OK1DOT

----------


## ew4dx

- 150  QSO   LOTW.  :Super:           .  :Exclamation:

----------


## YL2MU

,   1577      LoTW?  ,    LoTW  DXCC 100%.   YA5MM         QSL,       ?     FT5ZH?              (  )   (LoTW)?      ,    .
  ,     ,     QSO  .    ,     .       7 ,       7   :Smile:        .        .  ,            QSL-,   ,   - .         dxcc@arrl.org

----------


## YL2MU

*kvn51*
,       :   ,       Selected,  -        DXCC.       ?   ,  , .        ,    .  , ,     Challenger,       ,   -  .      LoTW,     .   .    -  100%.           /  LoTW.    ,     , , , .
, "" LoTW-  .   ,    ,     "  ", .. 1400 QSLs     .    4 ,    ,       -    QSLs.    ,     :-)

----------


## YL2MU

,   .   .    LoTW   Selected (     ).     Applied,   Selected   "0".
,       :Smile:  ,    QSLs      .      ,     .  ,       ,     HR #1     :Smile:         Challenger.    ...  ,  ,      :Smile: 
  !

----------


## RA3TT

!

   ,     QSO   AWARDED  SELECTED.    ""  . ,        ?

  !

73! RA3TT

----------


## ew4dx

DP0GVN   LOTW.   :Super:

----------


## Delovar

LoTW  ,    , 20 ?

----------


## UA3RW

.    .    ,     LOtw .  your QSOs    .       ..

----------


## YL2MU

> LoTW    QSO.


, ,    -  ,   .

----------


## UA3RW

1987    .       .      .tq5

----------


## RA3CQ

,    UA3RW.
   ,      , .

----------


## RA3CQ

1.        UA3RW,       .
        .
  -        ,         .
        .
      ,     , ,    ,  e-mail  ARRL,   (,   -  ,       )     .

----------


## YL2MU

> signed,  finish  .        ,     unsigned.     .


       ,  ,    . .   - " "       .   Finish     Signed .       ,      ,      -  ""  :Smile:   :Smile:    ,        Delete.
,      .tq5        (YL80MU) -     -.

----------


## UA3RW

.     .      .        tq8.          TQSL?

----------


## UA3RW

.
        c   QSL.    .        .

----------


## UA9OC

.
    UA9OC/4.   -   , .  Katherine Allison,KA1RWY, ,  UA9OC (AsRus)   UA9OC/4(EuRus)              .  ,     LOTW,     ,   ..
    14%,    .
   80- .
73!  UA9OC

----------


## ew4dx

,       ,          .       .       call.

----------


## bubble gum

, . 
 940       56,  25   .  ""   9 .. 
     V51AS.   ,    .     ,   .    .        ..  :Smile:

----------


## ra9sd

.   -     :Exclamation:

----------


## bubble gum



----------


## UT-Alex

!
  -        ARRL ,      LoTW.      .

----------


## CyrilR

_Logbook Administration
ARRL
225 Main Street
Newington, CT 06111
USA_

----------


## bubble gum

> ,


...   .       ,        .. 
:
* -* ,  -  ..  :Smile:

----------


## RN3ANT

160- ,   --  40-....      80-....

  ?   :Very Happy:

----------


## RA3CQ

.
    80 .
   LoTW   ,   .
     -       ,         .
          .
  ADIF    ,      .
,        ,    ,  .
   .

----------


## bubble gum

,   ..  .. ׸   ,   ??  :Smile:

----------


## YL2MU

> .
>     80 .
>    LoTW   ,   .
>      -       ,         .
>           .
>   ADIF    ,      .
> ,        ,    ,  .
>    .


   -   .       ,      LoTW (. ).
  , , ,     DXCC     ,     .

----------


## UT-Alex

!
   .   ,          -   . ..    .tg8         .   ?!

----------


## UT-Alex

> ,        ,     .
> 
> RA3TT


TNX

..      -  ?   .tq5   .   ?

----------


## UT-Alex

> ,        Delete.


     ?

----------


## UT-Alex

,  !

----------


## ra9sd

"":  2003  2008   sm3jur 18 !!!      :Laughing:

----------


## ra9sd

( )   -

----------


## ra9sd

7-10      :Very Happy:

----------


## RA3CQ

.
  .
   ARRL  ,  .
 ,           .

----------


## Yan

!
   !

----------


## bubble gum

. 
  ,   : lotw-help@arrl.org    . 
 ,     "" ?    LoTw.
       ?      ,   .

----------


## YL2MU

> !
>  , ,     Lotw  eQSL  ,  QSO   SAT?   UR5EQF Log,        SAT,   eQSL   BAND.


 LoTW   TQSL/File/Create New ADIF file  , , , QSO .    -    SAT,  ,  ,     CW, SSB  ..     ,   ,     .

----------


## UA3FX

Tg6 (5 ).      .     ,        tg8   .         : File - Sign Existing ADIF of Cabrillo File...  ..     error.         -  .     "  " ?     .  .

----------


## UA3FX

*Alex Shapovalov*

  !   .   .

----------


## Yan

> Tg6 (5 ).      .     ,        tg8   .         : File - Sign Existing ADIF of Cabrillo File...  ..     error.         -  .     "  " ?     .  .


   ?

----------


## RZ0AF

. .

----------


## RA3CQ

https://p1k.arrl.org/lotw/faq#crash

----------


## UT-Alex

> https://p1k.arrl.org/lotw/faq#crash


       ? .

----------


## YL2MU

> RA3CQ
> 
> https://p1k.arrl.org/lotw/faq#crash
> 
> 
>        ? .


   <call>.tq6         <call>.p12  TQSLCert/Certificate/Save        .       LoTW    ,       -  ,   ..      LoTW.

----------


## RA3CQ

https://p1k.arrl.org/lotw/faq#crash

     .
  -    ,     .
    .
,    ,     .
            .
  ,   .
      ,     .

----------


## RA3CQ

,       .
         .
,      LoTW.
 e-mail.
  .

----------


## RA3CQ

,        TQSLSERT,           .
 SAVE.
.p12    ,     ( ).
   ,   tq6 (   ),     .p12

----------


## UR2VA

American Radio Relay League
225 Main Street,
Newington, CT 06111-1494
U.S.A

----------


## rx9fw

.
   tq6,   :
   .... In addition to submitting documentation via postal mail, you must also create an electronic request and submit the request via email. This request contains your digital public key. To learn more about how to participate in the ARRL's Logbook of the World program,....
 ....     ,            tq5.
  RX9FW

----------


## rx9fw

.      .          
RX9FW

----------


## YL2MU

> .      .          
> RX9FW


     .tq5,   ,   UA3PPP,  . 
 ,     .

----------


## rx9fw

"".
    7200 QSO - 580 QSL.  .
      2000 .     "" .         .         CALL.OLD.? 
 YL2MU, UA3PPP TNX.
  RX9FW

----------


## UA3FX

LoTW     ?     DXCC     ?

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

9X0R & TX5C   LoTW

----------


## ew4dx

,   .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

To: YL2MU

  .    .   -   .     UT7UW  UT7UW/P.    UT7UW/P    UT7UW  .

----------


## Yan

To: YL2MU
,   -    ,  6       ,     -   QSL   LoTW. ,   - ?

----------


## Yan

, !
  ,  1-,   ,    , 10     . 
   5   QSL -   ,  .
      IOTA (   )        .

----------


## Yan

to YL2MU
,   RA3AJ,      Credit Slip.
 , ...

----------


## Yan

3   QSL : 9X/G3PSM, 1A0KM/IBYO, FO0EEN Austral Is.   French Polynesia -  
 LoTW -  ,

----------


## Yan

[/quote]
   Check Point  .  DXCC         .      ,   .      QSLs  DXCC Desk?          .[/quote]
   ,     -    ..
      .

----------


## YL2MU

> Yan
> 
> , !
>   ,  1-,   ,    , 10     . 
>    5   QSL -   ,  .
> 
> 
>    2   -        LoTW  - 2  .


  :Smile:

----------


## Vytas

CW DXCC,  ,      ,      5B DXCC,      .     ,       QSL. ,  LOTW  223 ( WARC).    ( CW),    .      ,   212 QSO.     Excel,  ,   , ..  223 QSO.   ?  ,   CW QSO  Mixed?

----------


## Vytas

, ,   ,     ...      ,   ?  , QSO  30  40 , CW    30 ,  QSO  40 .     CW DXCC,   5B DXCC?      .
 ,    ...   8O
,     ,    ,   ?
,      ,      ( ).

----------


## Vytas

,    ,    ,          .   :Sad:

----------


## RA3CQ

,  .
    () .
 QSO   ,     CW,   QSO    Challenge.
    DXCC CW.
,      QSO,    .
  QSO  ,    .
           ,        QSO,   ,    ,        .
      , , , -  .
   YL2MU -    .
    ? 
    CW, SSB, RTTY  c  Challenge.
  .
,    Challenge,      QSO .
    CW.
    DXCC CW ( ,  $12),        .
 QSO        ( ),    .
  QSO     .

----------


## Yan

to: YL2MU
,    RA3AJ -  ,    Credit Slip  email.  -  .
, LATVIA   WARC.    SKED ?

----------


## YL2MU

> to: YL2MU
> , LATVIA   WARC.    SKED ?


      ,   ?
 ,   .    5  6 UTC,   15 UTC,    12 UTC,    10 UTC.

----------


## Gene

...
 -    . 
     DXCC  LoTW -      -   QSO   verified  DXCC    CW,     LoTW  RTTY,    -,    -  .   QSO RTTY   .    ,  . 
 -       ,   ,     .    .

----------


## YL2MU

> ,   LTW      ?  -  ? -      .


     .    LoTW   ,      .   "" -  -  CW,      Mix  .. ,  QSO       QSO LoTW     .       .    , , ,  ,     .

----------


## Gene

> Gene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Vytas
> 
> ...


 , .         ,     LoTW    - HK,     "unclick-".  ,   5H - ..       . 
       QSO  .      -  ,  ...  :wink: 

,      LoTW - .   .
    Windows  LoTW c.   Help -   - ?  , W3IZ, ,  ,  TQ5    TQ6.  TQ5  Upload file ,    - .  ,  ,  TQ5   E-Mail,      - , . .   .   ,  - 4 .
   .... ...  .  - 14        -  , ?    - out of office  21- .    -      TQ6     .       :Evil or Very Mad:  
   ,  ....

----------


## Gene

> Gene
> 
> ,       ?
>   ,      LU6ETB   .
>        CW, LU5FF .       LU6ETB ?? -      -           ??
> 
> 
> How can I change the marking so that the following QSO's would be qualified for these DXCC diplomas:
> 
> ...


, .  .     -      . (. )
  ,      LoTW,         .     , ,    . 
      K6 -    RTTY .  21 ,       Challenge -    ,  HK     QSL        ,       QSO,   -   ,      . 
    LoTW,    . -   .        ...
             .    ...

----------


## RV6AB

!
   LOTW      R1MVI,   QSL  .     LOTW ,      .    ,   ,    .     4J1FS,       .    confirm via LOTW,     .
, RV6AB
rv6ab@qrz.ru

----------


## Vytas

> !
>    LOTW      R1MVI,


 QSO 2004-09-11, CFM LOTW 2005-11-24 .

----------


## Gene

> ""        ,   .
>      LoTW,   .
> 
> To UA4RZ:
>  HK6     RTTY,   Challenge  -  .
> Ÿ       (Challenge,   , SSB, CW, RTTY).
>         .
>   , ..       .
>       QSL,   .


   .   ,     .

        .     , ,  , , .

   HK6    -       QSL -    ,           -   . 
  HR   HR#1     ?
   ...

----------


## RA3CQ

To UA4RZ

,    ?
    .
DXCC  .
       ,   ARRL.
   (  DXCC),         QSO (QSL)  .
    DXCC?
,          QSL  ?
DXCC     ( )     .

----------


## RA3CQ

,  ,    .
,      QSO/QSL (.    ),   QSO,    CW.
       -  Challenge (5BDXCC)   LU6ETB.

----------


## YL2MU

> QSL -    ,           -   . 
>   HR   HR#1     ?
>    ...


,   ,   .  ,       DXCC Desk  QSO,  ""    - ,    -    .   .       -    -...    ,    . -    ,   LoTW,   ,  . 
        -      "".    .        QSL,      .  ,   ,   -,    -!
   "",    . IMHO,   ,  ARRL    :Smile:    QSL    ,  .      ,  .         .  ,      ,   ,   ,        .

----------


## RA3CQ

>......   :"   ,   > -  "  , ,     > . 

  .
,   ,   .
-     ,   .
 .

----------


## Gene

> To UA4RZ
> 
> ,    ?
>     .
> DXCC  .
>        ,   ARRL.
>    (  DXCC),         QSO (QSL)  .
>     DXCC?
> ,          QSL  ?
> DXCC     ( )     .


,     -     .
     LoTW. 
     -  -    LoTW
300 c, 3000 points....         QSL ?
   ,        ,      .   -     -         .

----------


## RA3CQ

To UA4RZ.

 ARRL     QSL  LoTW.
  .
    "...    QSL   ..."
     QSL,   LoTW  .
   .

,    .
   .  :Smile: 
 LoTW  .

----------


## Yan

> Yan
> 
> to: YL2MU
> , LATVIA   WARC.    SKED ?
> 
> 
>       ,   ?
>  ,   .    5  6 UTC,   15 UTC,    12 UTC,    10 UTC.


,     !

----------


## YL2MU

> YL2MU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Yan
> 
> ...


 -   ,    .     .  30  40         . 17  12  .     .

----------


## YL2MU

> YL2MU
> 
>     .  30  40         . 17  12  .     .
> 
> 
>   -    17UTC   30-( 17:01 10114+- qrm  - ),    17-


OK!    e-mail.     - -    .

----------


## Vytas

QSO  LU5FF CW  20 .   QSO     ,      QSO    . lu.gif    QSO, lu_1.gif .
, , ,   .  ,   .

----------


## rv3mi

.      :-)

----------


## RZ0AF

,    .

----------


## rv3mi

!   :  WAS ,     .   ?

----------


## rv3mi

..    ?  3   .  ,    DXCC    2 ,  .       ?

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> "  ".     ""    LoTW (   QSLs)       (  .).       (    -    LoTW),  , ,  .


 WAS  ,    ,     . ..      .   "",  .    . .tq6       - .              .

----------


## RZ0AF

,    .   .   -   ?

----------


## rv3mi

:
    DXCC,    :

2008-09-08 19:17:23Z LoTW DXCC Application Manually completed 
*No reason given* 


????

----------


## RA3TT

> :
>     DXCC,    :
> 
> 2008-09-08 19:17:23Z LoTW DXCC Application Manually completed 
> *No reason given* 
> 
> 
> ????


 .   ,     LOTW    Application History  "Manually completed by DXCC Desk".
     .

RA3TT

----------


## rv3mi

> rv3mi
> 
>   :
>     DXCC,    :
> 
> 2008-09-08 19:17:23Z LoTW DXCC Application Manually completed 
> *No reason given* 
> 
> 
> ...


    "No reason given" -    ?

----------


## YL2MU

> RA3TT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  rv3mi
> 
> ...


  Accepted (),  ,  "0".  ,     LoTW ,      Reason (, ).      (Reason) ,         ,     ,    No reason given, . "  ".    "  " ,       .    , , ?

----------


## YL2MU

> , !   ""   .     ,     :-)     .


    "Awards"       .

----------


## rv3mi

> "Awards"       .


   :

----------


## YL2MU

> YL2MU
> 
>     "Awards"       .
> 
> 
>    :


   .     : .  .
   :    (  "Awards",  "Select DXCC Award Account").
  ,   ,      ,        . ..   ,   ,  .     QSO,    Applied  ,  Awarded -       ,  Total/Current -  .    -       ,    Awards  .  (  .)   * ().

----------


## YL2MU

> ..


http://www.arrl.org/awards/dxcc/#listings
,      ARRL     (   )       .

----------


## RA3CQ

.
.
1.       ,    .
2.  ,    ,       LoTW.
3.    DXCC          (  ),   LoTW     .

----------


## YL2MU

> !


 :

----------


## UA3FX

1A4A  LoTW CFM.

----------


## ur5mid

,     FSK441? Trusted QSL

----------


## CyrilR

> ,     FSK441? Trusted QSL


    , ..  LoTW    :
_LoTW supports the emission modes allowed by the ADIF specification with the exception of "ASCI" (ASCII is a character set, not an emission mode). Each mode is mapped into a MODE GROUP for purposes of matching QSOs. The modes currently allowed by LoTW are:  . ._
      TrustedQSL ...

----------


## YL2MU

> ?
> 
>  :
> 
> EU1SA     LoTW,    ,    "award credit matrix".     ,      -    .     .....
> 
> P.S.   ?   -      application


 :

----------


## Yan

> ?
> 
>  :
> 
> EU1SA     LoTW,    ,    "award credit matrix".     ,      -    .     .....
> 
> P.S.   ?   -      application


    ..

----------


## rv3mi

:-)
    UA3MJI
   QSO ""

P.S. ....   , ....    !!!

P.P.S.      ,      award credit matrix :-)
    .

----------


## RA3TT

> ,      ?


 Your QSOs > Most Recent QSLs

RA3TT

----------


## rv3mi

!
 :-)

   !

----------


## rv3mi

,   !
     ,    ,   -  (   )  :-)

----------


## RA3TT

> !
> 
>   .      .    !


!!

RA3TT

----------


## RV0AUI

> .... ,       LOTW  ?  ,


UN7TF       LOTW.

----------


## UN7ZL

!          .

----------


## YL2MU

> ,       LOTW  ?  ,


 : 
UL7FCI        UL7FZ         UL7QCC        UN5J          UN6T         
UN7ED         UN7FZ         UN7QCC        UN7TF         UN7TW        
UN7TZ         UN9FD 

 ,      LoTW:
http://www.hb9bza.net/lotw/lotw.txt
 ,     -    LoTW:
http://www.hb9bza.net/lotw/index.html

----------


## ew4dx

Your QSO  ,      QSO :
1.   QSO (QSO date)
2.    (QSL date)
    Sort by   QSL date    Descending,   Submit,       ,       .  ,       .

----------


## rx9fw

> Most Recent QSOs      .


  ( )    "Next" ???



> ""     LoTW  .      .        , , ,


 !    ,  .



> QSO : 
> 1.   QSO (QSO date)


  .      QSO.    1974 .      .       .

----------


## R9LZ

,    .
 .

----------


## rx9fw

,    ,  .
  RZ3ATE.

----------


## rx9fw

C.    .           QSO,     .    .    1974 .  QSO  LOTW   2004 .   ,   .   ,          . -       UW9FW->RX9FW

----------


## RA3CQ

"Descending" (..  QSO  ),  .

----------


## RA3CQ

To RX9FW

,        ,       .
UW9FW -     ,  RX9FW -     .
 .
     LoTW   QSO,       .
..,             ,  QSO   .

----------


## RA3CQ

?
, TQSL  ?
 ?
- .
 TQSL  - ,         - .
  .

----------


## rx9fw

RS(T)  ?         RS(T).  .

----------


## YL2MU

> LoTW.   100 QSO.   4U1UN  40  30.  30   ,   40    .  -  .


 e-mail  DXCC Desk,   - .

----------


## CyrilR

2-3    .     ...

----------


## CyrilR

.      .         .      2-3   .

----------


## _

?  ?     ...

 UA3LPF

----------


## YL2MU

> ?  ?     ...
> 
>  UA3LPF


, .        .

----------


## UA3FX

VQ9RD ,       15-    :Sad:   .

----------


## rz3av

- !         .bin (K1EA).       LotW?

----------


## rz3av

, !  .  -     K1EA    .   ....  !
____________________  ___
  73!

----------


## UN7ZL

Log UN1L,   .
   !

----------


## UN7ZL

,    ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## UN7ZL

2009     :Very Happy: 
       .  :Laughing:

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

.
   lotW   .
    CFM -   .
   qso.       :Smile:

----------


## R8TX

> !  !   ,  .


 ,      ARRL-LOTW 

> "Take your cards to a card checker or send to HQ.  Do this within a day or
> two of making the LoTW app or the app could get stale and canceled.
>  Do this all before 12/31/2008  After this date we are no longer processing
> mixed applications.  Cards will be handled seperately from LoTW
> applications."

----------


## R8TX

> "we"


      .

----------


## YL2MU

6O0F   SOMALIA DXCC NO DOC REC
   DXCC.
   DXCC  ,    (6O - ,       ). 
  Credit Slip,     ( ,   ).
2  -   ,  .            :Smile: 
P.S.     -  -    : 
http://lynxdxg.com/novalidas/novalidas.htm
    ,  ,    DXCC   DXCC:
http://www.arrl.org/blog/DXCC%20Dialog

----------


## YL2MU

> , ,    ...  ,     ,      .


 ?          .     .         :Smile:

----------


## Delovar

,  ,     WAS.-  ,    QSO .    ,     WAS     1   . ,,      ?

----------


## ew4dx

!  :Very Happy:     ZD8UW  30M,      CFM    DXCC!  :Super:  



> ,      1-    LoTW.
> ,  ,    .


     ,  ,     WAS.       .  :Sad:  ...

----------


## bubble gum

:(
  20- ..
  !!       ?            :Crying or Very sad:        ..

----------


## ra9sd

c b12  ?

----------


## bubble gum

... ... 
     .12      .    TQSL        .        .     -  .
   ,    . ..    TQSL.

----------


## R8TX

-   " ",    .

----------


## RA3CQ

,     .p12       .
    TQSLCERT               "Save".
    ,  - ,   .
. .
           LoTW.
              ,   .
      .
     .
       ,  ,    .

----------


## R8TX

3 ,    ,    ,    -      ,         - ZF2AM, OX5AA, CT3NT.       ,   donations.

----------


## RA3CQ

GM3OOK .
,  LoTW.   :Very Happy:

----------


## UN7ZL

9M6XRO  SV9AHZ  LOTW   5 .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> GM3OOK .


 3DA0OK. New one on 160.

----------


## UA3FX

LoTW  JT1CS. - ,       .

----------


## UA3FX

*YL2MU*
  .  1-  JT - JT1CS ,   ~ 12  .     JT1CO ( wkd 4 band),    LoTW  .     :  direct -   ,  QSL    .

----------


## UA3FX

,    .      ,    QSO   :Smile: .   ,        ?

----------


## RA3CQ

:Very Happy:  ,    .
 .

----------


## Bauer

!

 ,  , , :
"Certificate or private key not found".

  tq5   tq6,   ,         ?

----------


## Bauer

> Bauer
> 
>   tq5   tq6,   ,         ?
> 
> 
> ,   .   - ,     .


..     tq5   ?

----------


## Bauer

tq6     !

 .

----------


## Bauer

> Bauer
> 
>    tq6     !
> 
>  .
> 
> 
>    TQSLCert     .tq6    .p12. (Certificate/Save).         (  -    - .).       (   )  LoTW,     LoTW     .


, ,        ...

----------


## rz3av

5K0T.......    40  80 .    80

----------


## R8TX

> !   ...
>     UX2KA/   15-20  , , .         UX2KA/,      ?
>     LOTW  ?   UX2KA/,          ?
> 73!


    -    :Smile: ,     .

 o      QTH,          QTH.         :Smile:

----------


## UA3FX

,       Log  /p.  DXCC   .          " ".       .

----------


## UX2KA

.  ...  :Very Happy:  
          ,
   ...  :Very Happy:  

__________________
73!

----------


## ra9sd

Documentation should be mailed to:

Logbook Administration
ARRL
225 Main Street
Newington, CT 06111
USA

----------


## ew4dx

> ,       Log  /p.  DXCC   .          " ".       .


     .  :Sad:        .     -       TQSL       ,   QTH.   .     .  :Smile:      -    ,  ,  RDA,   -    .       ,        .  :Sad:        ...

----------


## UX2KA

:Very Happy:  
 6    .  URDA , , - ,   UIA    ...
  tq6       ,
    -  1 ...
,      :Smile:  

_________________
73!

----------


## UX2KA

> UX2KA
> 
>  6    .
> 
> 
> -   !    LoTW      ARRL.  , 6 -   -  DXCC Challenger.


 6 VUCC     DXCC,  ,  ,

----------


## UD2F

VUCC  LOTW  ?

----------


## Miha

> Documentation should be mailed to:
> 
> Logbook Administration
> ARRL
> 225 Main Street
> Newington, CT 06111
> USA



  !!!  :!:

----------


## YL2MU

> LoTW         ARRL - DXCC, WAS


, VUCC  ARRL' ,   DXCC. ,       LoTW.      .  -    QSO,       ,     QTH Loc - Grid.   ,  ,     ,  ,                 .

----------


## UX2KA

,   .tq6   
       EZ5KAE   :Laughing:

----------


## UX2KA

,    .
 :Crazy:  
   ,  EZ-      :Very Happy:  
,    ...
,     ,  ,              :Laughing:  
     QSL TK7YAA  -   :  :  
   !

___________________
73!, UX2KA

----------


## YL2MU

!   ,  .      .    -  -   e-mail,    () -    ,  - !            :Smile: 
   .

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

YL2MU.
 !
  .
     lotW.,    .  .  ,    .    :  Visa  MasterCard(
    ),  .    . MasterCard       pay pal  .    ???
.
73.
Oleg(UN7ECA)

----------


## Oleg Russkikh

> Oleg Russkikh
> 
>   ,    .    :  Visa  MasterCard
> 
> 
>   ,     SVV-2   .


 .      
 . .   ARRL,  .
  .
73.
Oleg(UN7ECA)

----------


## aledor1

ARRL  Visa.     ,     CVV.    ARRL  ,    .       .

----------


## YL2MU

> YL2MU
> 
>        .
> 
> 
>    .      ARRL,       VISA  .        CVV ,    .


  :Smile:       ?        ?

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> ?


  ,   .     ,       CVV  .          .   ,           ,     .         . ,    ,       .

----------


## Andrei NP3D

> ...


.    .  - ,   .     ,        ...    ...

----------


## RA3CQ

RZ1OM.

Here are the instructions on how to add WSPR and other modes to the ADIF
mode mapping.

Open TQSL program.
Click on FILE.
Click on PREFERENCES.
Click on ADIF MODES.
Click ADD.

Type in WSPR and choose the Resulting TQSL mode from the list below.
You will highlight DATA.

Click OK.
Click OK.

This will put the other mode into the ADIF mode mapping, and you should
be able to sign the logs. You may do this with the other modes as well.

I know that LoTW will accept WSPR this way. It should accept the JT4,
etc.

----------


## YL2MU

> . .12   .   .TQSL    . Load Certif. File- .12.  ,    .    - -NONE     ?  ,    ,     .12?, .  
>    Certif properties   , , .  ,     ,  .


   .   .p12,   .    "  "?        !    ,    .   -      ,   " "  .

----------


## YL2MU

[quote="Delovar"]   "  "?


> ,   ,       .    .
>        -     ,     .       -  -  ?


 ,     ,     -    :Smile: 
     ,  ( ) -     LoTW.     ,    .
 LoTW  ,   .p12.   DOS ,     .

----------


## ux6ib

to: YL2MU
  !   -        , QSO   ?     ,   ?  , ????

----------


## YL2MU

Delovar    .     QSL  ,     LoTW(,  , , ).   ,   :    ""    ,        LoTW!    ,     ?   !
    LoTW .   ,        -   .   ,  ,      LoTW,      ,     !     ,   ,  .

----------


## YL2MU

> ,     ?       ,     QSL       QSL -  . -   ?    ....   .         2-5?       UTC.


  LoTW  ,    .           .       .    ,   ,  30 .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

?
   LoTW   QSL         ARRL,     ?

----------


## rx3agd

> 


  :Very Happy:

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> YL2MU ():


  ,     . -         DXCC Challenge.  . -     .      - "1000".       - "1000!.   .    . ,    .

----------


## YL2MU

> ,   .
> "Please consider this LoTW application and the DXCC 160 paper application a single hybrid one"


 ?  LoTW        -   QSLs  ?      .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

.     .      .   - .         .   ?

----------


## RA3TT

> RZ0AF
> 
>           ,   .
> "Please consider this LoTW application and the DXCC 160 paper application a single hybrid one"
> 
> 
>  ?  LoTW        -   QSLs  ?      .


   ,   ,       ,    .

----------


## RZ0AF

,   .    ,  ,      -  .    .

----------


## YL2MU

> ,   ,       ,    .


-  "",     :Smile: 
 LoTW ,  ,    ,     QSL  . 
    "" ,    .       ,    ,   LoTW,        LoTW . ,  ,  LoTW,    - ""   :Smile: 
  ,   ,          e-mail.            .

----------


## RZ0AF

> 


,    ?

----------


## YL2MU

> RZ0AF
> 
>   DXCC Mixed,  . 323 cfm
> 
> 
> ,     328.   ,   LoTW.


    (!)  .       .
      Mixed  327 -  :
http://www.arrl.org/awards/dxcc/#listings

----------


## bubble gum

> LoTW     1-2 .


,  .
           ?

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

Sorry, as noted in the instructions LoTW must be done before paper application. I can process LoTW but it will be an additional submission. The system does not work if you do not follow these guidelines. You can reapply but next time be sure to do LoTW 1-2 days before you send cards. Send questions to: 

Bill Moore NC1L 
dxccZ@arrl.org

    .    ,      View Award Credit Matrix.   -    ,   .  .  LoTW   ,   ,  LoTW.   .     .  Credit list,     -.

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> ,     Award Credit Matrix, LoTW   !         Application.        ,   .


.   Award Credit Matrix  Application  . , ""   ,     .     .   .  .   100 .      98.      -  .
 . 2        LoTW. 4     .    ,   .      . 7           LoTW     .       2 .    . ,        ,    .   ,  .
     . LoTW      ,   - . 15    .        LoTW.   ,          ,   15  .   1 .  ,   15.04  01.06     .      LoTW     .

----------


## RZ0AF

> .


  .     .

----------


## YL2MU

*To: UT7UW*
,     .
  :



> . LoTW      ,   - . *15    .        LoTW*


..  ,  LoTW    ,      ,     !
   :



> LoTW    7 ,     ,        14 , ..   ""    .


   ?   "" 7- ,     ,  LoTW   ?      ,     ???!!!
 ,    .     ,          15 .    ? 
      LoTW.     NC1L  ,       .    ""   ,     ,      ,       QSLs. ,     ,    , ,        LoTW,    .  ,    -   .

 : LoTW-,  .    .

----------


## YL2MU

> ,      .     .     . 
> 
> ,    : 
> Yuri, ut7uw (): 
> 2        LoTW. 4     .


  :Smile: 

,          .
      -    .

----------


## RZ0AF

-    .  DXCC    ,    WAS -  .   *!   .         arrl-lotw. ,      . ,  .     :
"We can find no WAS record for the call sign(s) you provided: RZ0AF RU0AFA. 
Your existing WAS record may not be in the computer system. 
WAS accounts that are not in the system will be added to the computer when you next make an application for a WAS award."
  - ,   ?  :Smile:

----------


## YL2MU

> 5B DXCC  .


   ?        "DXCC Item Order Form" -       "". 
ENDORSEMENT PLATES FOR 5 BAND PLAQUES ($10.50 Includes shipping)
    ?  $10.50    (      ,      ). 
   ,      e-mail,      .



> DXCC Credit Slip  ,    5B DXCC  .   .        ,  DXCC CW    .


,  , , , ,      ,   ,         :Smile:     ""     -  Credit Slip ,  - ,   ,.....   DXCC CW?     .  -  ,        .
   ,     .    ,    ,    .  1973        .

----------


## RZ0AF

,   .     ,        ?

----------


## RZ0AF

.            .



> ,          .


,    .    .   ,  ,  -    :Very Happy:  

     ?  DXCC -  .       
,    WAS  .

----------


## RZ0AF

,   .



> DXCC,


  ,    .   -  .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

to YL2MU

  , .




> ,.....   DXCC CW?


  .      . ,    , .  .      .   .

 .       "  - QSO".  .  ,    ,     ,  ,  0,15  .

 .        .   .   ,     .

-    ,    ,     DXCC.     ,  -  .  ,    .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

.

  ,    , PA3CXC/ST0 .   UX0UN,     .     NC1L.

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

UX0UN. QSO       .   -  .  "".

----------


## RZ0AF

" TQSL,  File/Preferences/ADIF modes/Add.         ,    ADIF Mode  (BPSK31),    ..   ,     ,  TQSL/Create New ADIF File/Mode"
-         , -.

----------


## R8TX

,     .       .

----------


## bubble gum

http://forum.qrz.ru/thread16918-8.html
 .

----------


## YL2MU

!   " "     QRZ.RU.    -  .
 . 
   LoTW.     LoTW (.  )    ,  LoTW -  ,       ,     , ,   ,       .      ,     .   ""   .
    ,   , Stand by!

----------


## YL2MU

> YL2MU
> 
>  ,   ,       .
> 
> 
>      ,    ,     *.12  .


 .   .   ,   .     .

----------


## bubble gum

> ,  ...


  ,     .12          . ,  ..  ..

----------


## ux6ib

-      20 QSO    ,  -        ,

----------


## Bauer

> ! !!!!


.
     .
      tq6 and p12    ()...
  ?
      tq6 (tq5 )?

.

----------


## Bauer

rx3agd

,  ,     ...
 ,    .

 ,
  .

----------


## R8TX

, -  ?

----------


## YL2MU

> ,   ...
>    LoTW,         , ,     , ..,     ...


  ,  , ,   .       .  -     - ,  - .

----------


## rx3agd

?

----------


## R8TX

:Smile:

----------


## UA3FX

ARRL  "Triple Play"   :Very Happy:  .      .

 ,   , tnx.

----------


## rx3agd

......

----------


## YL2MU

> RX9TX
> 
>     ,     .
> 
> 
>  ....   ,      )))


,      :Smile:

----------


## YL2MU

> rx3agd
> 
>  ....   ,      )))
> 
> 
>  YL2MU    ?
> 
>  ,     (   ),        LoTW-,    ,   "I hve submitted an application via LoTW",      ?


Art,  .         ,             LoTW-.   ,     ,     .  ""   ,        ,   ,    :Smile:     ""  Chall      (DXCC Item order form),   ""   5BDXCC    .      - ,   -        .       -    ,      ! ,    ? , , ,       .            ""  :Smile:

----------


## YL2MU

:Smile: 
 :Smile:   ,    ,    ,    .

----------


## UA3FX

, .     :((((  ,        :Super:  .  !!!

----------


## rx3agd

.... 

      ???     ???

----------


## R8TX

- ,      :

http://www.arrl.org/lotw/start.html




> ,   ?  .   .   ?   ?


 ,  -       ,   lotw-help@arrl.org ,    Kathy Ellison.

----------


## YL2MU

> 


,    ,     ,       LoTW     - .  . ,  !         e-mail .
         ?   LoTW    :Smile:         2013        :Smile:    ,  , ,     ,    ""?

----------


## rx3agd

,    ,       Kathy Allison.     .    ,    .    ,   ,    , ,   ,    .    2-3 .   ,  ,  .  .
         , .      .   UN3GX  UA3FX    .

----------


## YL2MU

> ......    ,   ,    ...       . 
>     .


     ,     ( :"...     2-3 .   ,  ,  ...". , ,   ?  :Smile: 
,     (  , ,  ),    HELP.     ,      ,     ,  .     ,        LoTW        ,   ""        !!!       ""  (, , )  ,        -   ,  .
,  ,          "".
 ,   ,  ,       (  ),   -            .
 ,   ,       ,   .              ,      . ,   ,       .

----------


## rx3agd

,   ,     !!!!!!!!
 !

----------


## bubble gum

-   ""... -         ,        .. 
       .12..   :Sad:         ,    ,    ..   :Sad:  
 ,      ..
.

----------

.12     .
          .12 .      .

----------


## R8TX

-         ,   ?

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> -         ,   ?


http://www.usps.com/shipping/trackandconfirm.htm

----------


## RW4NH

" "    :

<<     ... 

 -    Windows     :
C:\Program Files\TrustedQSL\
C:\Documents and Settings\  \Application Data\TrustedQSL\
( ""    ,      Windows)...
   Windows      TQSL,        ...    100%... 

 -   TQSL Cert      .p12 ...           ... 

     ,      ...
__________________
73! de Serge RZ1OM :: Member of U-QRQ-C #036, RRC #028, ARKTIKA #129, EPC #0003 ::>>

 73!

----------


## RZ0AF

> 


    ?   , .

----------


## RW4NH

to YL2MU
 ,             LoTW,     :Sad: 
 73!

----------


## ru3tc

!
   LoTW   ,
  ,   .tq5   Lotw,        ,   .     ,   ,       . ,   .tq5.         :Crazy:  .

    !   8)

----------


## YL2MU

> . ,   .tq5


   .  .   tq5   ,         .    .

----------


## ru3tc

*YL2MU*
,    !
73!

----------


## RA3QTH

,              .

----------


## Yan

> 3 ,   .


    ,            :Sad:  
 GUHOR -    3  - -    .

----------


## R8TX

> ?        USPS (United States Postal Service).
>  : http://trkcnfrm1.smi.usps.com/PTSInt...abelInquiry.do


    .

----------


## YL2MU

> USPS      ,    ,   17 .


     (, ,     , .. Prioritaire  ),         USPS,   . ,     . :  \     ,        .
   2-3-4-...  ,        /  \ JFK  -.    -      Newington, CT 06111    -   Newington, 06121 (  ,  06132) -  . !           DXCC.
  , ,    ,     ,      .
   -    Prioritaire ( ,    ).
  -  Economical, ..    "",      !

----------


## YL2MU

!

----------


## bw_wb

> - Electronic Shipping Info Received, October 30, 2009


       COLDEN, NY 14033



> Your item was delivered at 11:51 AM on December 3, 2009 in COLDEN, NY 14033


   COLDEN, NY 14033

----------


## YL2MU

> 


Delivered - !

----------


## UA3FX

:
   DXCC QSL    exUSSR . UG6 , UI8 , UM8 , UO5  .. ?

----------


## Alex rw9wt

USPS    USA.
    ,       LA  - PM,   USA   -     . ,          USPS   - EMS  
     .

----------


## YL2MU

> QSL    90   160      Challenge  EZ


 .    .   DXCC    ,  .

----------


## UA3FX

.   .  :Super:

----------


## YL2MU

> .   .


Delovar !
       ,     .     TK7YAA -     Fr. Guiana       QSL   .   , ""  DXCC    Corsica,     Fr.Guiana  FY,  Corsica - TK. ,         ,    - TK7YAA     ,         .
       e-mail,      ,   NC1L.   TK7YAA  Fr.Guiana,             :Smile:     !     ,     :           .   TK7YAA ,  , Corsica,        Fr. Guiana.                      !!! ,    e-mail    QSL    ,    . ..    , ,  ,  .
,    ,    QSL   . ,  NC1L,   ,    .    ,           .
         ( , UO5XXX - ).
  ,   , -    .
  , ,   ,       .  .
   ,      :Smile:

----------


## UA3FX

> UG -


 ,    :Embarassed: 




> .


 ,  ,     :Very Happy:  SU1     ,  ,      80 




> , -   .


 , .

----------


## YL2MU

> ( , UO5XXX - ).


  :Smile:

----------


## RD4WM

!
  ,   LOTW   5B DXCC.  Award Account Menu  Application.       ,         100.           ,   CW, SSB, Mixed, Challenge.    5B DXCC?     ?     .    DXCC  .         5B DXCC,     160 DXCC.  LOTW,   .

 ,
 RD4WM.

----------


## RD4WM

, , .
  .

, RD4WM.

----------


## YL2MU

> . -    Challenge   .  -  QSL .    ?


  : "..--,   ..."  :Smile: 
        ?         ?      -     .

----------


## YL2MU

,   ,   ? 
555  (Awarded)       (Total)  ,    ?
     Challenge      "View Award Credit Matrix"  ,   . .. .   Awards/Application -  .       .    ,  ,  .

     .     ,         .
 -  ,      ,   (   ),     .       !
   (" ") :  -  ...  :Smile:

----------


## UX2KA

!

 .
         EZ5KAE.     CFM QSO,    DXCC    , (   Mixed; CW; 40M; Challenge)       . ..  ,    .  -    EZ    ?
__________________
, UX2KA

----------


## YL2MU

> ,      : 
>        8O


,      ! 
: 7, : 0, : 0, : - 7. 
 "" -   +   
,   .   .

----------


## UA3FX

, UX2KA 

       ?

----------


## DL5XJ

> ...
>   LZ2DF       ,          6,...


,     .     -     ?

----------


## DL5XJ

UX2KA :  . 
 ,     LoTW. 
   ,        .... .

----------


## YL2MU

> UX2KA :  . 
>  ,     LoTW. 
>    ,        .... .


  .           :Smile: 
1.   LoTW     -  QSO    - .     - ,  - , .. ""  .
2.   "Most recent QSL", ..   QSL  ,    -    .
3.       -  DXCC,    "Award Account"/DXCC <CALL>   "Most recent QSL" -     (DXCC)   ,   ,    (DXCC)       .
4. ,        :
Awards/Select DXCC Award Account/Application. , , .
   .     ,     .

----------


## CyrilR

Your QSOs      , Most recent QSLs  ,

----------


## DL5XJ

RV9CX   YL2MU.

 :Embarassed:  ,   . ,    , .

1.   QSL  M* (does nt match) ?? 
2.       QSL  DXCC?      .

----------


## DL5XJ

:

----------


## RZ0AF

http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...%F2&&start=270
 UA3PPP

----------


## RN4F

,      WAS ?         UI8,   WAS .   .  , ,   , ..  WAS .

----------


## DL5XJ

WAS , - .
    .....   :Very Happy:  ,  , -  WAS    .

  !

----------


## RV9CX

> ...! 
>   ...


,   - .  ,  HV0A -  Last upload for HV0A: 2009-03-07 17:38:07Z 

    -     :Crazy:

----------


## RV9CX

> ,     HV0A ?


  ..
  ?



> .. HR2DMR *( )*, 
> !


..
    :
Last upload for HR2DMR: 2009-11-30 21:33:06Z 

 ,          30.11.09       .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

,         LoTW -    ,     -
           ARRL.
,  .   ,      QSLed
   ,  . BS7H, VK9DWX, N8S, VP6DX
K5D    2010
K4M -   12    QSO .

----------


## RA3DNC,

,      .   AWARD    CHELLENGE,    - ,  -.  ,,  ?
73! ,,RA3DN  C

----------


## RA3DNC,

, !       :Very Happy:  
73! , RA3DNC

----------


## R3VA

> ,  LoTW    DXCC, ,  ,    . ..       .    QSL.


 ...    ""  LoTW .     ...  DX's   LoTW ,  QSL    hi.




> 40  mixed  276 . , .


    "" QSL  40m mix CFM=299 ( 316 ),
c LoTW      ""  :Very Happy:

----------


## RX1AL

*RX3VA:*
 LoTW    DXCC   ,     .
  /   
...  5-6    .   
,     .    
   ,     QSL  ...  
,        ...    
IRC .       .

----------


## YL2MU

> ...    ""  LoTW .     ...  DX's   LoTW ,  QSL    hi.


,    .     .    -   , , .          .       LoTW. !   QSL ""   ,     LoTW .  ,            .  , ,    .       .
        ,     ,   ""   LoTW - 58/45.

----------


## YL2MU

> 4-5  -   .


 -  !  :Smile:   ,  , -   40 (hi!)     5-6  -    "",      ""   ?   !  :Smile:      ,  ,      .      12      "" ,         ,         ?      :Smile:      ,     .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

*YL2MU*
,   .
     -  , ,  ,   -    .          .
    -   , ,   
 .
  -   ,   DX,
,  ,  2-3  .   -    - .    HR2DMR    
   .

----------


## RX1AL

> 12      "" ,         ,         ?          ,     .


  ...       TX0DX  12.
   ,  2-3   ,  ,  
  ...   .

----------


## RX1AL

,    LoTW   
 JT1CO.   ,    (!)   ,  
1993     .    ,
   ,       .
 ,        ...
,  ?       .

PS ,       10  80.

----------


## YL2MU

> ,        ...
> ,  ?       .


  .       ,  ,     LoTW    :Smile:           2009 . ,  2002  ,   2008 - .  90-  , ,   .
  JT1CS,   .         .    e-mail (QRZ.COM),     . .

----------


## RX1AL

*YL2MU, RW9WT:*
,  ,    ""  ...

----------


## RW3PF

.      , .           !

  Call sign Worked Date/Time Band Mode Freq QSL DXCC 
Details RW3PF 3V8SS 2010-01-03 07:04:42 20M RTTY 14.088 TUNISIA 20M; Challenge; Mixed; RTTY

----------


## bw_wb

> ,
>    ,       .
>  ,        ...
> ,  ?       .


   eQSL??

    (     ),    eQSL  band,    QSO.
    eQSL     LotW    .
     User-   .


JT1CO (Ch.Chadraabal) 01 Jan 1999 to 31 Dec 2010 is a registered user of eQSL.cc

----------


## RX1AL

*RA3TT:*
  ,    JT1CO    ,  
 ... ,   ,   
   1993-1999 .  eQSL ,   
 2000, 3  ,   .  LoTW  
...

  ,  .  ,  .

----------


## YL2MU

-  LoTW  :
JT1BJ        JT1BV         JT1CD         JT1CO         JT1CS         JT1F         
JT1FAZ        JT1KAA        JT1T          JT1Z          JT1ZO        JT1ZW         JT800OK       JT800OK/3     JU1F          JU1T

----------


## YL2MU

> LOTW  pay-pal ?


LoTW  - (/ ) VISA( .. VISA Electron), MasterCard( .. Maestro), American Express, Discover.

PayPal - (/) VISA( .. VISA Electron), MasterCard( .. Maestro).
        ,    ,    ,   ,     .
      ,      .

----------


## Delovar

> .


-  .   .    -  .  .-  ,    .
  ,  ..      .    . ,   PayPal      .   3-5 .(       ).,   - (  PayPal )   .      ,    ,   .   .,.   19/10.

----------


## UY1HY-home

> -  .   .    -  .  .-  ,    .
> 
>   ,  ..      .    . ,   PayPal      .   3-5 .(       ).,   - (  PayPal )   .      ,    ,   .   .,.   19/10.


,       ,         .    LOTW       ?       ,        ?

----------


## Delovar

> LOTW       ?       ,        ?


,      .   .
  -      ,           .  -     -  .  -     .

----------


## DL5XJ

, ,    Application History   Reason: "Manually completed by DXCC Desk".   LoTW' QSO,   ,     .

 PaymentCredits    , 12     .    QSO   applied    awarded. -            ?

    .

----------


## DL5XJ

C,   .

C LoTW Payment Credits . ..    ()   ,       .      " " ...  :Embarassed:  

   Application fee -  .    ARRL,       .       $12.      "   "  .

Award fee     .

 ,    DXCC mix.

----------


## YL2MU

> Award fee


,   ,    .
  3  LoTW     (.)       .     ()  () - Apply for Award.    -        Mixed,        .      $12,    4       . ,      **   LoTW  * ( ).

----------


## YL2MU

> .


    ,          ,        "Awards"!
 ""    Mixed      ($12)    ,           . 



> ,   ,     "".


  :Smile: 



> (?) ,    ( ?)        .


 .



> -


     ?      DXCC 
     Mixed -  272 . 
 :  http://www.arrl.org/awards/dxcc/#listings
  ,    .  LoTW     .    !

----------


## DL5XJ

> ...  ,    ....


  , !  -      . DXCC 272      :Very Happy:  . 250  ?

-     ? :
- , 
-          QSL, 
-    ( DK7YY).

----------


## DL5XJ

> ...,      :
> http://www.arrl.org/awards/dxcc/rules.html#si -  5. ...


C,    .        , LoTW    ,  ,      .   dxcc mixed.
    .          .    ,     .        LoTW     :Sad:   .

----------


## RV9CX

> - LoTW!


))
  .    CFM  RW9WT   25.11.07.  ,       ? ,    ,     .

----------


## YL2MU

> .  ,       ?


  :
1.  -         ,       (.  1_1  1_2).
2.         ,    QSO   .        -   QSO (.  2_1  2_2).

----------


## RZ0AF

> :


     .




> : 
> 1.  -         ,


    ,  QSO     .

----------


## YL2MU

> ,  QSO     .


!        .        ("")  .

----------


## R8TX

> ?


     DXCC/Band/Mode,      .    -     /  ,    -   ,        .

    WAS  DXCC,          .

----------


## Pavel1335

.      ,    .
  c 4 ,   

Initiation Fee	$12.00
1244 LoTW Payment Credits	$186.60
Total	$198.60
     ,           5BDXCC CW ?

     ,       ,  ?
    PayPal ?
    ,  ?
       .
 UT4EO

----------


## YL2MU

> Initiation Fee	$12.00
> 1244 LoTW Payment Credits	$186.60
> Total	$198.60
>      ,           5BDXCC CW ?
> 
>      ,       ,  ?
>     PayPal ?
>     ,  ?
>        .
>  UT4EO


     ........  :Smile: 
Initiation Fee -    .   ,   $22,       ,  $32,  - ,   .. $12 -      ARRL!
 , ,  .  -  $12.
  Application ( ,  )    (  "")  ,  .
 -  / , ,  US   .   ! ,         ,  .           .

----------


## Pavel1335

........  :Smile: 
Initiation Fee -    .   ,   $22,       ,  $32,  - ,   .. $12 -      ARRL!
 , ,  .  -  $12.
  Application ( ,  )    (  ""  ,  .
 -  / , ,  US   .   ! ,         ,  .           .[/quote]

 ..  10 .   ,   ,        - .

----------


## Pavel1335

,     .
   ,     .
  EU1SA          ,    .

----------


## Pavel1335

> Pavel1335
> 
>   22    . 
>               ?
> 
> 
>    !       . $22 -   $12 !!!   $186.60     . ,   DXCC  $12 .
>  ""   "" - :
> http://www.arrl.org/awards/dxcc/dxccitem.pdf
> ...


 ,    .   .
     .
  .

----------


## RZ0AF

?

----------


## YL2MU

> ,  .    ,     5bdxcc


   5B DXCC,    .   1982.    1319.
, WAZ-160  5B WAZ  ,  5B DXCC.
 5B WAZ   1991.  498   ,  318   200 .
  5B WAZ:
http://www.cq-amateur-radio.com/wazrules.html
  ,    200 : 
Stations with 200 Zones;
   5B WAZ (      150 ):
Complete 5 Band WAZ Award Listing

----------


## RA3CQ

5B DXCC      2008 - #6452

http://www.ra3cq.com/RA3CQ/RA3CQ/Awa...es/9BDXCC.html

----------


## RZ0AF

WAZ160 #315. DXCC   "5" . , WAS160  .  :Smile:

----------


## R3VA

*XR0Y*  ( )  LoTW ,    "".
 CFM  New One   40  80  :!:

----------

80

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> ?


Credit slip        .       (1-2 ).  mixed    *.  DXCC mixed.

----------


## YL2MU

> ?


!
   -   .   . ,   , ,     ($22),    .  ,       $4.50!
 ,    Credit Slip  $1  :Smile:   ,   :Sad: 
    $27.50.  . 
   LoTW , ,    "",   .  Slip'e   .
( ,     e-mail,    ?)

----------


## YL2MU

> , 
> 
>       $27.50  . 
> -  , -  ... 
>       ,   .
>    ,       dxcc     mastercard !!  ,       .
>   ...    ,      .


,      LoTW-   ,   ?     !        .      LoTW -   -,     - ,      -        ,      . ,      ,   !   ,  ,  -$27.50 -      .   ,         .        -.     ,   (.. ),            (     ),   -    " " .          .     ,     .
 Slip'e       . ,   ,   .
           $22 - .  -     .

----------


## DL5XJ

> ,      LoTW-   ,   ?     !        ....


  ...   :Very Happy:   .      $12,    ,     ... .        ,       -         :Very Happy:   ....    . 

  ,    ,     -   .  'c...

----------


## YL2MU

> 


,   ,     .  "  ",      .         .         .
    .

----------


## RA3TT

:
Logbook Administration
ARRL
225 Main Street
Newington, CT 06111
USA

----------


## RA3CQ

.

http://www.arrl.org/lotw/getStartedGuide.pdf    . 13

https://p1k.arrl.org/lotw/docreq

----------


## rz3av

TX3D  ...

----------

,   , .   ,    09 .     .   ,  LOTW,     +/- 30 .   ,    ADIF .    ,   ,   .   ,     ,   2003-2004 .     ,    , ..        .      1995 . DOS, ,          e  LOTW

----------


## YL2MU

.    ,    ,    ( 2),  ,    Add QSO( 3),   - .

----------


## R8TX

tqsl http://www.rickmurphy.net/lotw/

-------------------------------------------
I've been working on updates to the TrustedQSL package that's used for
processing logs for upload to TrustedQSL. I've made several fixes to
the software, including the following:

1. Fixed the "certificate has expired" when saving user certificates or
loading saved certificates. No need to backdate your computer any longer.

2. Updated the configuration file to fix the spelling of US counties to
correspond to the ADIF standard.

3. Added ITU and CQ zone specifications to the TrustedQSL configuration
so that zone selections can be verified and automatically made. For
most DXCC entities, the ITU and CQ zones are selected automatically;
for US states and Canadian provinces, they're also set in most cases.
Invalid zone numbers can no longer be selected for your Entity/state.
(No more reversed ITU/CQ zones!)

4. Require the user to select their US state or Canadian province when
setting up a location.

5. Fixed a number of user interface glitches (for example, hitting
Enter when completing your password completes the dialog,
double-clicking an entry on the "Edit Station Location" dialog edits
that location versus closing the window.)

6. Updated the software to correspond to the updates included with the
Linux packages (Debian) to fix compilation errors.

I've tried to wring this out, and have tested on Windows, MacOS, Linux
(32 bit and 64 bit), but I'm sure there's some bugs still there.
However, I think it's a real improvement over TrustedQSL 1.11.

Get it from http://www.rickmurphy.net/lotw/ for Windows, MacOS, and Linux.
73,
-Rick
------------------------

----------


## YL2MU

> VK9X/G6AY  LoTW    tnx


,   TNX?        :Smile:

----------


## R8TX

lotw-help@@arrl.org

----------


## RX1AL

> *TX5SPM  TX5SPA*  LoTW!


, ... :wink:   -: 40 (171   LoTW)  30 (74   LoTW).
    ,     .

----------


## RX1AL

> *A31A*  LoTW,  ,  PA3LEO   "" 
> *5W0*...   *E51*...


   ...    -... :wink:
   -  ? :?

----------


## rv6ljk

, !!!

    LoTW   (!).       TQSLCert, .     TQSL     .   11.03.2010.adi,  Logger32, .  Sign existing ADIF or Cabrillo fail,  ,    ,  ,       :

Signing using CALL=RV6LJK, DXCC=54
Error: Signing aborted due to errors
Error: D:\\11.03.2  010.ADI: Operator aborted operation on line 9

  .     ,   ,      .   ,       7.125000,     ,   line9??? 
  ,   -   ,    .

----------


## RA3TT

> PS ,      1980  2000   
>  ,       
> .


         DXpedition   1988  (UW3TT/UJ1J). 2000 QSO,   46 !
   .  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## RA3TT

> ,


 ?        tq8     adi  cbr .        .

----------


## RA3TT

> RA3TT
> 
>  ?


! ,        - ,     .
,  -   ,    .       .

----------


## R3VA

> ,  PA3LEO  "" 
>  5W0...  E51...


...   *E51PMR*   LoTW.

----------


## DL5XJ

> * ,    LoTW   TX3D.*
> "",        LoTW   TX3D   1  .  ,   UTC    15.35,     LoTW   14.35.    .        ,      -     LoTW  CFM     .


   !   .

----------


## YL2MU

> ,    .   .      ,   ,     :
> D:\Documents and Settings\  \Application Data/TrustedQSL/keys/US5ECT: No such file or directory .
>    .     TQSL Certificates     ,    (      ,    )
>      .


,           .      D,    ? 
   ?  e-mail           ,      .        ? 
 ,       TQSLcert/File/Load Certificate File.   ,     ( )    .     TQSLsert, - " "    ?
  .            ,     ,      (tq5)?

----------


## us5ect

,

----------


## YL2MU

> US5ECT -   /keys .   .    (  ,  )            .     ,    2  ,           )))))


   .  .   ,      .          <call>.tq5    upload,     , ..   .     .    .

----------


## bw_wb

> 


    ,    .12.
     .

----------


## bubble gum

> ,    .12. 
>      .


 ,   .
          .12 -   .
     ,      .12,       .  .

----------


## RX1AL

> .12 -   .


    .12     .
 - .       LoTW .      !       .

----------


## rv6ljk

!

  ,     ,   .    ,   . :

   LoTW  .       TQSLCert, .     TQSL     .   28032010.adi,  Logger32, .  Sign existing ADIF or Cabrillo fail,  ,    ,   (      ),       : 

Signing using CALL=RV6LJK, DXCC=54 
Error: Signing aborted due to errors 
Error: D:\\2803201  0.ADI: Operator aborted operation on line 9 

  .       . 

         9.    28032010.adi,     ?

ADIF Export from Logger32 Ver [3.19]
Copyright 2001-2009  Robert C. Furzer.
Logs generated on 28 03 10 at 09:29:38 UTC by : RV6LJK.
File output restricted to QSOs by : All operators on All Bands - All Modes 
<PROGRAMID:8>LOGGER3  2
<PROGRAMVERSION:6>3.  19.0
<EOH>

<BAND:3>20M <CALL:5>9K2HN <CONT:2>AS <CQZ:2>21 <DXCC:3>348 <FREQ:9>14.150000 <ITUZ:2>39 <MODE:3>SSB <OPERATOR:6>RV6LJK <QSL_RCVD:1>Y <QSO_DATE:8 :Very Happy: >19941109 <RST_RCVD:2>59 <RST_SENT:2>59 <TIME_ON:6>144600 <TIME_OFF:6>144600 <APP_LOGGER32_QSO_NU  MBER:2>64 <EOR>

<BAND:3>40M <CALL:5>9K2DI <CONT:2>AS <CQZ:2>21 <DXCC:3>348 <FREQ:8>7.125000 <ITUZ:2>39 <MODE:3>SSB <OPERATOR:6>RV6LJK <PFX:3>9K2 <QSL_RCVD:1>Y <QSL_SENT:1>Y <QSO_DATE:8 :Very Happy: >19941110 <RST_RCVD:2>59 <RST_SENT:2>59 <TIME_ON:6>195900 <TIME_OFF:6>195900 <APP_LOGGER32_QSO_NU  MBER:3>878 <EOR>

<BAND:3>15M <CALL:5>ET3BN <CONT:2>AF <CQZ:2>37 <DXCC:2>53 <FREQ:9>21.000000 <ITUZ:2>48 <MODE:2>CW <OPERATOR:6>RV6LJK <PFX:3>ET3 <QSL_RCVD:1>Y <QSL_SENT:1>Y <QSO_DATE:8 :Very Happy: >19941111 <RST_RCVD:3>579 <RST_SENT:3>599 <TIME_ON:6>123200 <TIME_OFF:6>123200 <APP_LOGGER32_QSO_NU  MBER:4>1461 <EOR>

<BAND:3>15M <CALL:4>T5AR <CONT:2>AF <CQZ:2>37 <DXCC:3>232 <FREQ:9>21.000000 <ITUZ:2>48 <MODE:2>CW <OPERATOR:6>RV6LJK <PFX:2>T5 <QSL_RCVD:1>Y <QSL_SENT:1>Y <QSO_DATE:8 :Very Happy: >19941111 <RST_RCVD:3>569 <RST_SENT:3>599 <TIME_ON:6>132000 <TIME_OFF:6>132000 <APP_LOGGER32_QSO_NU  MBER:4>1736 <EOR>

<BAND:3>40M <CALL:5>5X1XT <CONT:2>AF <CQZ:2>37 <DXCC:3>286 <FREQ:8>7.000000 <ITUZ:2>48 <MODE:2>CW <OPERATOR:6>RV6LJK <PFX:3>5X1 <QSL_RCVD:1>Y <QSL_SENT:1>Y <QSO_DATE:8 :Very Happy: >19941111 <RST_RCVD:3>599 <RST_SENT:3>599 <TIME_ON:6>225200 <TIME_OFF:6>225200 <APP_LOGGER32_QSO_NU  MBER:4>1724 <EOR>

<BAND:3>40M <CALL:5>OK1AT <CONT:2>EU <CQZ:2>15 <DXCC:3>503 <FREQ:8>7.000000 <ITUZ:2>28 <MODE:2>CW <OPERATOR:6>RV6LJK <PFX:3>OK1 <QSL_RCVD:1>Y <QSL_SENT:1>Y <QSO_DATE:8 :Very Happy: >19941112 <RST_RCVD:3>599 <RST_SENT:3>599 <TIME_ON:6>023800 <TIME_OFF:6>023800 <APP_LOGGER32_QSO_NU  MBER:4>2009 <EOR>

<BAND:3>40M <CALL:9>J6/DL3KDV <CONT:2>NA <CQZ:1>8 <DXCC:2>97 <FREQ:8>7.000000 <ITUZ:2>11 <MODE:2>CW <OPERATOR:6>RV6LJK <PFX:2>J6 <QSL_RCVD:1>Y <QSL_SENT:1>Y <QSO_DATE:8 :Very Happy: >19941113 <RST_RCVD:3>599 <RST_SENT:3>599 <TIME_ON:6>005200 <TIME_OFF:6>005200 <APP_LOGGER32_QSO_NU  MBER:3>698 <EOR>

<BAND:3>40M <CALL:4>YK0A <CONT:2>AS <CQZ:2>20 <DXCC:3>384 <FREQ:8>7.000000 <ITUZ:2>39 <MODE:2>CW <OPERATOR:6>RV6LJK <QSL_RCVD:1>Y <QSL_SENT:1>Y <QSLSDATE:8>200811  19 <QSO_DATE:8 :Very Happy: >19941122 <RST_RCVD:3>599 <RST_SENT:3>599 <TIME_ON:6>195400 <TIME_OFF:6>195400 <APP_LOGGER32_QSO_NU  MBER:3>475 <EOR>

<BAND:3>40M <CALL:9>VP5/K8MFO <CONT:2>NA <CQZ:1>8 <DXCC:2>89 <FREQ:8>7.125000 <ITUZ:2>11 <MODE:3>SSB <OPERATOR:6>RV6LJK <PFX:3>VP5 <QSL_RCVD:1>Y <QSL_SENT:1>Y <QSO_DATE:8 :Very Happy: >19941122 <RST_RCVD:2>59 <RST_SENT:2>59 <TIME_ON:6>204800 <TIME_OFF:6>204800 <APP_LOGGER32_QSO_NU  MBER:3>776 <EOR>

<BAND:3>40M <CALL:5>PY0FF <CONT:2>SA <CQZ:2>11 <DXCC:2>56 <FREQ:8>7.000000 <IOTA:6>SA-003 <ITUZ:2>13 <MODE:2>CW <OPERATOR:6>RV6LJK <QSL_RCVD:1>Y <QSL_SENT:1>Y <QSO_DATE:8 :Very Happy: >19941122 <RST_RCVD:3>579 <RST_SENT:3>599 <TIME_ON:6>205000 <TIME_OFF:6>205000 <APP_LOGGER32_QSO_NU  MBER:3>327 <EOR>

<BAND:3>40M <CALL:4>P40J <CONT:2>SA <CQZ:1>9 <DXCC:2>91 <FREQ:8>7.000000 <ITUZ:2>11 <MODE:2>CW <OPERATOR:6>RV6LJK <PFX:3>P40 <QSL_RCVD:1>Y <QSL_SENT:1>Y <QSO_DATE:8 :Very Happy: >19941123 <RST_RCVD:3>599 <RST_SENT:3>599 <TIME_ON:6>041300 <TIME_OFF:6>041300 <APP_LOGGER32_QSO_NU  MBER:3>753 <EOR>

<BAND:3>40M <CALL:9>VP5/W9VNE <CONT:2>NA <CQZ:1>8 <DXCC:2>89 <FREQ:8>7.000000 <ITUZ:2>11 <MODE:2>CW <OPERATOR:6>RV6LJK <PFX:3>VP5 <QSL_RCVD:1>Y <QSL_SENT:1>Y <QSO_DATE:8 :Very Happy: >19941123 <RST_RCVD:3>599 <RST_SENT:3>599 <TIME_ON:6>044100 <TIME_OFF:6>044100 <APP_LOGGER32_QSO_NU  MBER:3>777 <EOR>


PS     .

----------


## rv6ljk

.

1.     . ADIF ,     .
2.   .
3.    D- .     .

----------


## rv6ljk

TQSL     .    LOGGER  ADIF     .          D,   ,      9.
,       rv6ljk.tq6.     .p12?
 .       ,   XP.   .      rv6ljk.tq6,  ,    ,         .
 TQSLcert/Certificate/Save   .    ...

----------


## rv6ljk

.tq6  TQSLcert/Certificate/Save    ...

----------


## rv6ljk

.  ....

    :(   .

----------


## RA3CQ

ADIF.
   .
    (   Windows).
   .
        QSO.
    ADIF    1  2 QSO   .

----------


## YL2MU

> ADIF    1  2 QSO   .


 ,       :Smile:  , ,         14.08  :Smile:   :Smile:          .

----------


## rv6ljk

, .  TQSL/Station/Edit Location    .

----------


## RX1AL

Vista   . ,    ,   
  .   UCL ,      :
     7- -   .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

*rv6ljk*
 !

----------


## rv6ljk

.   TQSL            .          .   ,   .       TQSL    ,        .

----------


## RX1AL

> rv6ljk
> 
>       .


     ?  :Smile:     ...

----------


## .

LoTW.
  .
      ,  mix .
  DX QSO    LOG (   IRC).

  .         ?   ?

----------


## .

.
    FAQ.

----------


## RX1AL

> 5X1NH   LoTW


,    + .  RTTY   -!

----------


## Yan

TG9IRP cfmd 15&17 -

----------


## UA3FX

> S79GM  LoTW


  ,    160  10  .  160 -   ,  10      ,   .

To RX1AL

 ,    ,     .

----------


## UA3FX

ZK3YA  LoTW.

----------


## UA3FX

5Z0H  LoTW !     . TNX !

----------


## RZ0AF

> 5Z0H  LOTW


        ,    .

----------

online   ,   LOTW , !   ?

----------


## RA3TT

> online   ,   LOTW , !   ?


  .   online  ,  LOTW  ,      .

----------


## RX1AL

> -  ,  150   .  ,     QRZ.RU ?,         .


       .   
   ,   ...  .

  -150-    .    
 :   -,      WFF.
   ,    ...    ,  .
    .

----------


## bw_wb

> online   ,   LOTW , !   ?


      4.
  +- 1-3 .
  ...
 - QSO 




> ,     QRZ.RU ?

----------


## RA3CQ

To DL1ET
,   ?

>LoTW & eQSL
>
>We will upload logs to LoTW and eQSL after the DXpedition in several >months in 2010

http://rapanui2009.org/qsl-info-online-log

Last upload for XR0Y: 2010-02-13 23:27:04Z 

    2009.
..  2   .

----------


## RA3CQ

>     "".    >.        .

 ?

>     (    ), >  LOTW    ,    >, XR0Y(    ).  > .    . 

>  XR0Y,      ,   >   LOTW    ,   >     2010    .  >    DXCC   >, ..    2010 (   >  )   ,     , > . ,   . 

  , ,       .

----------


## rv3mi

> -  ,  150   .


    .   ,   UA3MNB  "-150-"    LoTW (  QSL).

----------


## rv3mi

,      8:40,
 ,   UA6YW -  .

----------


## rv3mi

> rv3mi
> 
> ,   UA6YW -  .
> 
> 
>   UA6YW  -  (""  )   QSO's ...  -  "  "!
>     P-150-C  () ,   
> .  "" ( 2000 )   10-
>   (   )...      QSL's  .


 -    ,        LoTW.   QSL. 
RX9TX    (  ,     ,   ).

----------


## R3VA

> -    ,        LoTW.   QSL.
> RX9TX    (  ,     ,   ).
> _________________


,  ,   ,    "      " (_)   
 Ѩ   , ???  :Laughing:

----------


## R3VA

> -


       hi-hi.....  UA6YW,  2009 .

 !

*,       QSL.*
 ,      QSL  .
        .
        .
  28-    ,    
 , -,   .

73!   - UA6YW

----------

UA6YW!

----------


## rv3mi

,       -       :Smile: 

       LoTW   ,         -    :Wink:

----------


## rgz59

> ,           .


 +1

----------

,     83 ,   ,      ....., "    ".    ,   Message in a Battle.

----------


## RV9CX

> 


 ,  DXCC   ?    .      ,          . ,        -   :       15  ,   !    8B  Chal  500$  -     ??   RA3ATX:         ,       ...

 :   CFM       :Crazy:       ,    ...

----------


## RZ0AF

> ,


 120    .

----------


## RX1AL

,   ,   ,     ...  :Smile: 
     IOTA  - DK1RV.

----------


## UA3FX

> ,   ,   ,     ... 
>      IOTA  - DK1RV.


 ,    IOTA-750 .     .   :!:   :Very Happy:

----------


## RX1AL

> ,    IOTA-750 .     .


,           750...    
   .  726  .  700  
,  .    ,    .   
   .  :Smile:         . , 
  9K AS-118 -    ,    9K2F.

PS ,      ,   ,  ...

----------

UA6YW, .

----------


## R3VA

LoTW  ZY0T ( 40 - ...  :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------


## UA3FX

YJ0MM  LoTW.

----------


## UA3FX

V85TX  LoTW.

----------


## Terry

- ?        LoTW        .

----------


## YL2MU

> ,


    .
  (. ).     .

----------

TS8P  LOTW

----------


## UA3FX

ST2AR  LoTW .   ,  80  160 .      Low band .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

Endorsement  -   
WAS certificate -

----------


## R8TX

,         ,  R8TX     :Smile:  W3IZ (,    ) .

----------


## RA3TT

. ,   R2F*, R2K*.

----------


## YL2MU

> .    Endorsement WAS 20 CW       WAS160.


! 
Endorsement -    "" (- "" - sticker). Endorsement,    , -  , ,   .    , ,  - "".  ,  5B DXCC "Endorsement" -      160, 30, 17, 12, 6  2.   DXCC -      .  ..
,       WAS. 
    ,      endorsement .   -    . 
,    ,  , ,    ,      ,   .     $10,  $7.50.

----------


## CyrilR

> ,
> ...
> R2AA is Moscow, RU2CW is Moscow oblast, RZ2NN is same as UA3N, etc.


           (R5ACQ).    LoTW     ,       ..  , ,   ,       .       .

 ,  ,               .

----------


## RX1AL

> ...
>  R8TX


,      R8TX???  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## rv3mi

.....
 , ,     ""

----------


## R2PA

TN5SN  LoTW  12.12.2008

----------


## YL2MU

> LoTW       150, 200


      .     ,   .
 - : http://www.arrl.org/dxcc
 "": ,     :Smile:  -      : http://www.arrl.org/files/file/DXCC/dxccitem.pdf 
     e-mail,      .

----------


## R8TX

> , 
>      LoTW    (  - ),        ..


   ,                ,          -     .    .

----------


## YL2MU

> , 
>      LoTW    (  - ),        ..


  LoTW -  R8TX.    ,           "",    LoTW-  .         , 
 ,   .

----------


## YL2MU

> !
>   .     .  :
>  ,      5BWAS,   
>     ?    LoTW   .


.       5B WAS: http://www.arrl.org/files/file/Award...5_BWAS_App.pdf. 
   LoTW     QSL (    ).    "" , ,  ,   DXCC -  LoTW      2-3  .       NC1L.

----------


## RZ0AF

> .
>      DXCC. * LoTW    .*  WAS 160.
> ....................  ............* WAS     LoTW  * .
> .....


,     LoTW?   - ,  -.     WAS160.    LoTW,       ,   ""  .       LoTW ( ,    ),   -        ,   "Part2".     .

----------


## UA3FX

pse ,     DXCC   LoTW     ARRL ?

----------


## Andy2

LOTW  (  )   , 
    HK3JJH/HK0M,    HK3JJH/0M,  VP9/G3AAA  G3AA/VP9 ?
     .

----------


## Andy2

> 30 .            ?    ,  .       LoTW .


  HK3JJH       ,    2001   HK0M,  -0M,   -     LOTW  0M  2001.         ,   -.  .  QSO 1998 AA1AC/VP9, QSO 2002  VP9/AA1AC -    .   ,  -  .

----------


## RN3OG

HK5QGX/0M  LOTW ,    .....

----------


## R3VA

> .
> RN3OG :   entitie   ?
>  0     dxcc http://www.arrl.org/country-lists-prefixes .


   LoTW   HK5QGX/0M  (2001 .) ....   HK0M- Malpelo I.

----------


## VICT

-  -   IOTA  LoTW ? 
   QSO  IOTA

----------


## RZ0AF

> -  - ...


.         :   *IOTA*      ?   ?

----------


## RV9CX

> qsl     LOTW (   qsl). .


     ,       + LOTW  8BAND  Challenge1000.  LOTW     300   (  500+160  ).     LOTW ,    ,   ,         500.       ,  :    160  LOTW   ,      160     ARRL.

----------


## RV9CX

> ()  qsl.


 



> -  LOTW


    .      RA3AJ -      -.       ARRL.
   LOTW -    ,   " "..

----------


## RV9CX

> RA3AJ    ?


,   .  ,   6 .
  -    -.

----------


## RZ0AF

Andy,    ,       ,     100  ? 




> 333 SSB  333 CW


       ?   .           Awards.  DXCC   Band+Mode.   ,    .        QSO,       . .           100 ,     - 100,   .  ,    Challenge   "" .     /,   .   .  , ?      .  -    .  ,        CP,     *- QSO*,           .      CP,  ,  .  ,     ARRL.
   ,   .          -  . , .   ,             -  ,    (    )      -      .        .   .

----------


## RZ0AF

> ,     . ?


  .     ,   . ,   . 




> , ,  " ".  ,      .     20-22 USD,     120 QSL ?  ,    ,      qsl ? ,    ,   120 qsl ?     ?


    ()      ,    ,  22$.            32$.    120  QSL,  *QSO.* ..,      120 ,  ,  ,      400 QSO        QSO ,  120 QSO   "",     280*0.15=...  ,     **   .    -    .    :

        12$.     22.

----------


## YL2MU

,     LoTW,     QSLs  ,    LoTW.
  (Application) ,   ,   , ,  , "".      ,    - ,   . ,   ,  !    -   ,      .
 .  ,       -.        LoTW         :Smile:     .      .     ,    - . ,   ,   LoTW,    ,   . ..     -    ,   .    ,    .

----------


## UA3FX

TY1MS  LoTW.

----------


## Andy2

> DXCC Desk        DXCC (   LoTW -  !),    ""           DXCC.   ,         ,       . LoTW    ,   ,        LoTW-,     QSL (        ).      LoTW,     .   FAQ,          .  -     ,       LoTW  QRZ.RU


, , -  ?      ,    LOTW(   QSL  )   ,     FAQ.     .    .      LOTW.  , .

----------


## RV9CX

> ,       .


   +     17.03.10  . ,   ,        30.08.         -     ,    .     "      -  ".    -  ( 8BDXCC+Chal1000):
17.08.10   150,200,250 . 
28.08.10   . 30,17,12  5BDXCC. , 17 -  .     ,   ,          .
 1000   .
    ..
  -   -  ..

----------


## RV9CX

> "" Chall ?


!    -      $   .   , , ,  5BDXCC      .     -,  30.08.10 -  .    . ,    ,       17 (    4).  ,  RA3AJ ,       .

----------


## YL2MU

> ?


  ?
        DXCC (    )    (Endorsement stickers) ,               .    ARRL: http://www.arrl.org/rules-1 (Section 1.3.5.).     .      5B DXCC  WARC',160, 6  2.
    - ?

----------


## YL2MU

.     ,  ,    ..
  : http://www.arrl.org/dxcc-applications-received      DXCC Desk    ,      ,     (  )                 .

----------


## YL2MU

> 6


   : http://www.arrl.org/files/file/DXCC/dxccitem.pdf
     ""        (-      5B DXCC).   .      .      . 

*ENDORSEMENT PLATES FOR 5 BAND PLAQUES ($10.50 Includes shipping)*
__ 5 Band DXCC Endorsement Plate(s) (Must have 5 band plaque) Band(s): ____________________  ________________


 ,     :   ,   e-mail (  e-mail   ,     ).    ,    ,   -    .

----------


## YL2MU

> Challenge  LoTW


  ?    ""      ,   .    DXCC Challenge Plaque ,  ,    - - - 1000, 1500  ..
  ""   : http://www.arrl.org/files/file/DXCC/dxccitem.pdf

----------


## R6YY

WAS? ,     ,   .

73! R6YY

----------


## RV9CX

> .     ,  ,    ..


,     ?     ( ,  ) ,      :



> ,      Challenge.


 :     ..   : "- -     "?
,    ..

----------


## RZ0AF

,       .  .

*  11 ():*




> ,     ?     ( ,  ) ,      :
> 
>  :     ..   : "- -     "?
> ,    ..


     .  .  ,   .

----------


## YL2MU

1.11  1.12 . ,      ARRL,   Vista  W7.      ,    .      .    .       -           (YL2MU-Home).      ,     "".        ! ,       .        :Smile: .

----------


## YL2MU

> ,     ?     ( ,  ) ,      :
>  :     ..   : "- -     "?
> ,    ..


         :
http://www.arrl.org/dxcc-applications-received .   () ,   (   )    .    ,       .
    , .   .    ,         ,   ""  .   .
     100%.         ,         :Smile:      .  " "   ,   : , ,   .

----------


## RZ0AF

> ,    "" ?       -.


    -    .  ,    .

----------


## RV9CX

> ? 
> http://www.arrl.org/dxcc-standings


 - . , ,    100     -    .      ,   )))  -  .     ).

----------


## RV9CX

> ,  , . ,  , - .


  -    !  ,       ,        -  .  :Crazy:   ..



> LoTW      LoTW


     ))

----------


## R2PA

YJ0HA   LoTW,.

----------


## RA3TT

> .   TR4W.     *.adi      LOTW.       ,     .   *.cbr     .   ,     .     ,   .


1.    ().    ,       -      .   ,         .
2. ,    ,   Cabrillo           .

----------


## rv3mi

,      -
   DX&LoTW    -  ""  DXCC...
   100 ""    -  ""  5B DXCC (  2  80.  LoTW).
  -         ""?

P.S.     CQ WW CW    ( )    -    5B DXCC via LoTW -         ,    ...

----------


## rv3mi

,   !




> ,       HR#1 (   HR),        DXCC Challenge. DXCC  100   ,       DX-,   5 DXCC -   .    (  )      -   .


 ,    ,       HR  :Smile: 
 CFM 300  ,  LoTW  - 240.
        -       Challenge (  ,           (      13   80,  100     87   ..   ).




> (.   )     LoTW ,   .


.

----------


## rv3mi

> .


,         .
  !

----------


## Stan UN8GA

,  .
 LOTW    . 
     QSL. 
  2-3 ,          .
 , -,    EK6LP,       .    .
  ?

----------


## RA3CQ

YOUR QSOs     , MOST RECENT QSLs  MOST RECENT QSOs?

----------


## RA3TT

> LOTW.  ?


 :

Report problems here
  ,  LoTW Help Ticket   .

,   here  .

----------


## YL2MU

> ?      ""?


,      .    ,   .
 ,   ,    .     .   ,    ,     .    /  -       .       .   -     ,           ,   .
    ,   ,  .

----------


## RA3TT

!
  DXCC Item Order Form ( : http://www.arrl.org/files/file/DXCC/dxccitem.pdf )     DXCC.
    ,       .

----------


## RA3TT

> ?
>       E-mail?
> 
> -         -


  ,       LoTW,     ,     DXCC Board. -  (  04)          LoTW.
      e-mail  ,        ,      LoTW.         .

----------


## rv3mi

> ,       LoTW,     ,     DXCC Board. -  (  04)         LoTW.
>       e-mail  ,        ,      LoTW.         .


  :Smile: 

    ,      :

_replacement plates for plaques_
_endorsement plates for plaques_ (     ?)
_lapel pins_ (         :Smile: 
_replacement certificates_

 ,     .           .

----------


## rv3mi

> ,  ,    . http://www.arrl.org/dxcc


      "" ,    :Smile: 

*!*

,    ARRL   :(
  .     .
     ,    .

----------


## YL2MU

> 


    ""  :Smile:     . ,  ,     "",       ,  ,       .   ,  DX-   ""  -  ,   !      -   .
 ""  5B DXCC :
            (  #37):
http://forum.qrz.ru/thread29467-3.html

----------


## YL2MU

> 160  ))


,       ,     .    3    (160, 6  2)      :Smile:

----------


## RV9CX

> 


-  ,       )) 



> -


,        -    ...

----------


## Radio1

!
  LoTW - RA4UAT.
      LOTW (.p12) -  ,       LoTW,   ?
P. S.
   .

----------


## UA3QUO

> !       .            .        .


   ,            - 
"LogBook Administration
c/o ARRL
225 Main St
Newington  CT   06111
"
  ,      ,  , ,  .  !

----------


## RL3DF

*rk3anl*,
     (  )         ,    .   . 
http://www.qsl.net/eu1sa/lotw.htm

----------


## ew2gi

> .


       :(, : "Norm W3IZ" w3iz@arrl.org .   ""   LoTW,
.      .      (    )

----------


## nomade

.
,           ,         .
      .         .
     ,     . 
     .    +700 .
  ?

----------


## UY1HY-home

,     LoTW-    .
    ,    .

----------


## RW4NH

!
    ?        (2011-03-24)  End QSO Date (2011-02-11)
       tQSL Cert  Renew Certificate,  - . .
          2011-02-11
         ,  .

----------


## RU9CY

!    , ..   .      Win7 64.
    ,     :

User Certificates      Loaded:0   Duplicate:0  Error:1

     .   Win XP     .
73! Valery

----------


## RU9CY

!

 ,      LotW.  ,  ,  .   ,  113, 
  .tg5   .tg6    . ,   ,      .tg5   .
     ,    .  Win7         
   .          .    .    
    LotW.        .
,   .   ,      .   , 
   .tg6   .      .
73!

----------


## RU9CY

> !    , ..   .      Win7 64.
>     ,     :
> 
> User Certificates      Loaded:0   Duplicate:0  Error:1
> 
>      .   Win XP     .
> 73! Valery


!
 .       .   ,      FAQ LotW,    . Tq6    .    ,   Win7    TQSLCert.    tqsl_1.13.      WIN7 (64 bit  7600)   Microsoft.   TQSLCert.          Lotw.   ,      ,   ,   .    .     , -    tqsl_1.13    Win7  .    .tq6 ,      .
73!  de RU9CY Valery

----------


## RW4NH

> LoTV -XWPA.  ?


   ?        LoTW..

----------


## UR7EY

> ???


 tg6    .     .
   12...      .                 .   ,       ""    .     .    ""  12    .
  tg5  .

----------


## vic65

,               (       ARRL)

             ,                       LotW﻿                        ,             (LoTW)      ,            LoTW-    ,   (            )         ,   qsl    ....

                                 "cfm LotW"  pile up    ...

      ...

LotW           (         DXCC          5 BAND DXCC CW )
                !

            DXCC      205 ,         !

*          ,         .... * 

 UN8GV

** 






----------------------------------------

Victor:

One thing I forgot to mention, we have a card checker in Russia. If you need clarification on this please contact:

Valery Tyulyupin, R5AJ
PO Box 88
Moscow 119311
Russia
ra3aj@srr.ru﻿



--------------------------------------------------------------



03  2011, 17:08  "Moore, Bill,  NC1L (ARRL Awards Branch)" <nc1l@arrl.org>:
                                              Victor:

Sabrina forwarded your message to me.

If you had read the DXCC program rules and fee schedule you will have seen that payment is due *WITH* an application and also as noted right on the application that *we cannot bill you*.

You owe to DXCC $211.05 USD. We cannot cancel this application since we already performed the service you requested. 

If  you refuse to pay your application and cards will be placed in storage  and you will not be in the DXCC listing and you will not receive any  certificates.

This is our *FINAL correspondence* with you about this. If you chose to ignore it all will be held until you complete payment.

73




Bill Moore NC1L
Awards Branch Manager
ARRL - The national association for Amateur Radio
225 Main Street
Newington, CT 06111
Telephone: (860) 594 0234
Fax: (860) 594-0346
email: dxcc@arrl.org
DXCC Web Site: www.arrl.org/awards/dxcc
Blog: http://www.arrl.org/awards-blog
Twitter: dxcc_desk




-----Original Message-----
From: Jackson, Sabrina 
Sent: Tuesday, August 02, 2011 8:07 AM
To: '?????? ??????'
Subject: RE: Fwd: ARRL - DXCC - Application Payment

Good Morning Victor,

I will cancel your application.  

Thanks and 73,

Sabrina - DXCC
-----Original Message-----
From:   [mailto:un8gv@mail.ru] 
Sent: Tuesday, August 02, 2011 6:40 AM
To: Jackson, Sabrina
Subject: Re: Fwd: ARRL - DXCC - Application Payment

Sweetheart Cabrina!
 unfortunately work on your site https://p1k.arrl.org/  has very limited capabilities and miserable, you scribble a letter to  all without discrimination. I can not find it the ability to cancel an  order made by me!
I see in your letters direct solicitation and spam.

You  earn money on us, so be... respectful correct at least to those who are  at least as it relates to the DX stations for example Kazakhstan   brings you income.
 for example, for me your service does not bring nothing, Direct qsl, I get  to  my mail ...

I  hope for understanding, not force to spread your message to amateur  radio forums, I'm afraid it will not bring you a positive advertising  ...

____________________  ____________________
From: Jackson, Sabrina 
Sent: Monday, August 01, 2011 11:45 AM
To: 'un8gv@mail.ru'
Cc: Moore, Bill, NC1L (ARRL Awards Branch)
Subject: FW: ARRL - DXCC - Application Payment
Importance: High

Good Morning,

Please see email below.

Thanks and 73,

Sabrina - DXCC
____________________  ____________________
From: Jackson, Sabrina 
Sent: Friday, July 22, 2011 1:52 PM
To: 'un8gv@mail.ru'
Subject: RE: ARRL - DXCC - Application Payment
Importance: High

Victor,

Please accept my apologies if I am misinterpreting your email.

You currently owe the ARRL $211.05 for the processing of your application.  Processing of applications is not a free service.

Please advise as to how you would like to pay for the application we processed for you.

Thank you,

Sabrina  DXCC

,

,   ,       .

     ARRL $ 211,05    .     .

,   ,           .

,

 - DXCC

____________________  ____________________
From:   [mailto:un8gv@mail.ru]
Sent: Wednesday, July 13, 2011 5:04 AM
To: Jackson, Sabrina 
Subject: Re: ARRL - DXCC - Application Payment



I'm kind of shy and do not pay until there is nothing I do not want,
   Good luck on the radio business


____________________  ____________________
From: Jackson, Sabrina 
Sent: Tuesday, July 12, 2011 11:53 AM
To: 'un8gv@mail.ru'
Subject: ARRL - DXCC - Application Payment

Hello Victor (UN8GV):

We  are not able to continue processing your application because there is  no form of payment attached to your application.  You currently have a  balance of $211.05. Please feel free to contact us at anytime to fix  this matter.

Thank you and 73,

Sabrina Jackson
MVP Associate - DXCC
ARRL - The National Association for Amateur Radio
225 Main Street
Newington, CT  06111
P - (860) 594-0288
F - (860) 594-0346
SJackson2@ARRL.org






Sabrina forwarded your message to me.

If you had read the DXCC program rules and fee schedule you will have seen that payment is due *WITH* an application and also as noted right on the application that *we cannot bill you*.

You owe to DXCC $211.05 USD. We cannot cancel this application since we already performed the service you requested. 

If  you refuse to pay your application and cards will be placed in storage  and you will not be in the DXCC listing and you will not receive any  certificates.

This is our *FINAL correspondence* with you about this. If you chose to ignore it all will be held until you complete payment.

73

----------

, ,      5B DXCC mixed.    LOTW,   QSL   .   , !

----------


## olegtf

> ,         ,       radio business   DXCC       .


        ,     ,       ,    .             . Vic65  ,  ,         ,   QSL,   DXCC,      .        . .     ,    ,          .      ,      .

----------


## RU0LL

delete

----------


## RU0LL

delete

----------


## RV6AAA

[QUOTE=RU0LL;58172*
*   -   LOtw   , ..  , ?

-    ?
* -    , ,      ,     DXCC    . ()   ,    ...(  )
      LoTW 152       .

----------


## RU0LL

delete

----------


## rw6hkf

> .     .      ,      (!),      .


+1000!

----------


## rw6hkf

> +1000,      ?


 ,          .    .

----------


## RW4NH

> ,      - ! 
>       !
>    ,  ,  ,     .
> 
> 
>        ....
> 
> 
>                   ...


     -    . :-)

----------


## olegtf

> .
> 
>  -     )
> 73!


...

...democracy - dictatorship of majority with vengeance...  :Sad:

----------

.    ? , .

----------

, .

----------


## RU3KU

!   .     Trusted QSL.     TQ6,   ,    ,  . 

  ,     ,   ?

----------


## RU3KU

> tq12.    tq6,  tq6     .


!    tq12? :Embarassed:

----------


## RU3KU

, !    Trusted QSL    e-mail?

----------


## RA6ALS

-  WAS Triple Play.    ?

----------


## UT4ULR

.     ,    .   -  .   -     ?    ,  ?     .   ?  ? 

.

----------


## R3VA

To: UT4ULR
...     tq8 , adif .
  "FIND CALL" ,      ,      tq8.
   " YOUR QSOs" ,   ()  "Most Recent QSOs"-   QSO (   ).

----------


## Anatoly(ua3on)

.  .

----------


## Vytas

DM5BB,  LoTW        QSO 2010 ...

----------


## AndyL

> ,  -   tq12      ?


EW4DX      : http://ew4dx.org/ftp/TQSL_p12.wmv

----------


## UN5J

,  !
...  soft   1.14.1,  tq5   tq6,  tq6.     ,        :
ERROR
Error while accessing certificate store:
System error: No such file or directory

  ,    .   tq6,     ,    .     ? 

P.S.      _TrustedQSL_ software version: 1.14.1,      Microsoft     .

----------


## 3

1945  1947      ,  ,         .                   .

----------

UN5J

----------


## US3IFV

.      LoTW  8  2013,      ? :Neutral:

----------


## US3IFV

UR7EY    .

----------


## UR7EY

> UR7EY    .


lotw-logs@arrl.org
*ARRL*
225 Main Street
Newington, CT, 06111-1494 USA
    . ,    tg5  .   ,   tg6.   ,  ,   . :Sad:

----------

> .


   ,    ...    ...73!

----------


## R3DZ

> 8  2013,      ?


  ,        .
      ,        .       QRZ.RU

----------


## US3IFV

. ADI    QSO  Lotw?

*  15 ():*

  .  ADI    QSO  Lotw?      ,      !

----------


## UW5EFL

> ,        .       QRZ.RU


 FAQ     ,     .

----------


## UT7TA

> -?  ,  RST  ?   -   - , , !


RST  ,     30  (-   ,         )

----------


## rw3dy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOQAelzjncQ

  .

----------


## ua9fgj

EU1TX


> ,  ?


      ()

----------


## R3DZ

*TQSL  v2.0*

 .
     ,      .

----------

UN-NS

----------


## ASD

http://forum.qrz.ru/apparatnye-zhurn...tsiya-142.html

----------

RA4CEW

----------


## Alex1

,   eQSL   LoTW .
   LoTW   ,       LoTW ?

----------


## SapovSergey

.
  .  .
   ,    ?
 ,   ?
     SWL,      ?

----------

SapovSergey

----------


## SapovSergey

.      .
   .
      ?

----------


## SapovSergey

LOTW   ?

----------

SapovSergey

----------


## SapovSergey

.   .
 .
      SWL,   .

----------


## R0JF

,   !

   ,    .

   LoTW   2007-    
 RA0JF.   ,   ,
     . 

  2013-    4-  R0JF.  
  , ,  .    
,     . 

  ,   ,    
.   ,     
  (). !    Awards-DXCC 
  ,     144,   
  -  ! (  ,    144  )
..      !

     ?     ,   
   ?

   ,  !

----------


## R0JF

> " "?  *Link Account* *Modify Account* ?


Link Account. ,    DXCC:

----------


## R0JF

> *Link Account*     LoTW     DXCC. ..   Account Status         ,      (LoTW, DXCC online    ).
> *Modify Account*.    Account,    Default ,         *Submit Modification*.


     ...

----------


## R0JF

> 1   . 
> [...]
>   2          ,      (  ).


 -  !  2 ()   DXCC,    -        Modification -     "Default..."!    -   :






> TQSL,   ,   ,    LoTW   , ..    [  ],      (  Awards) .


   ,   ! ,  ,   ,    ,       -  ...    .




> ,    ,       DXCC/LoTW. **: http://www.arrl.org/username-change
>      ,            ,  . ,    . ,    .   ,        LoTW-help@arrl.org   .


      !        .
  ,     ... :(((

----------


## R0JF

> DXCC   : https://lotw.arrl.org/lotw-help/dxcc-setup#merging


 , .    -!




> ,       Submit Modifications.   ,      -   .


  !     ,   , 
           Awards. , ,
 .    . :(




> Help -     . , ,     "     ,    ".


         . :(

----------


## R0JF

> , ,  ,


! .  :Smile: 
73!

*  54 ():*




> ! . 
> 73!


.   .

    .  WAS   .   ,  ,  Rules ,    QSO      2030 ,   .       .
   DXCC  WPX "" ,    .   WPX    -   ,       ().
 DXCC  ,   ...  ,  ... ?..




> ! . 
> 73!


.   .

    .  WAS   .   ,  ,  Rules ,    QSO      2030 ,   .       .
   DXCC  WPX "" ,    .   WPX    -   ,       ().
 DXCC  ,   ...  ,  ... ?..

----------


## R0JF

> .   .


!  :Smile: 
  ,   .

   !
73!

----------

YL2MU

----------


## YL2MU

> .    e-mail  ARRL     tqsl.6   .  TQSL ver.2.0.3.
> configuration 2.10
>    tqsl.6
> ,    :
>   tqsl.6  ,      tqsl.
>   Load callsign certificate file,  tqsl.6    Loading complete   :
> callsign certificate or certificate request not found for callsign.
>     tqsl.6
>    .
>  .    .


    .

----------


## R9CC

.
   -
       TQSL.

----------


## 3

LoTW           .   :   .

----------


## 3

TQSL     .     .

----------


## UA2FT

UA2FT/6    .tq5   
Ur upload appears to have failed
          .tq6   
Callsign Certificate or Certificate Request not found for callsign UA2FT/6 serial 318857
 UA2FT

----------


## RZ4AZ

lotw   https://lotw.arrl.org/   ,        , ,  ..... .....   ,,   ..... .

----------


## US3IFV

.

----------


## UA0AOS

,      45- ?
  1- qso     .

----------


## UN5J

,  !
        - UP25J.
      (tq5)    (tq6)  UP25J.  (tq6)   TQSL  2.3,        LOtW.    2245 QSO,   QSO UP25J   LOtW  ,       QSO     (UL7AIG, UL7GG,...
         UP25J...
     .

----------


## UN5J

:

Vlad,

You have not uploaded any QSO's for UP25J yet.

The DXCC Award program cannot create an award account for UP25J until you upload contacts for UP25J and get at least one confirmation.

After you get at least one confirmation, the system will automatically create an award account for UP25J and then it can be merged into your UN5J award account.


73,

Dan Wall - W1ZFG
LoTW Administration
ARRL

    UN5J   UP25J,        UN5J.  ,       UN5J???
    LOtW   UP25J,      , .. UN5J
   ???  :Sad: 

         ,     .

----------


## ra1qea

,    ""    LotW.  "" LotW   .   TQSL2.3   10.5    .   .     (US5WE)  .

----------


## UA4Q

.

*  5 ():*




> ?

----------

r3hh

----------

r3hh

----------


## r3hh

!       !   HRDlog.net

----------


## ew6ru

...   ...       TQSL,   TQSLCert  ...  ?

----------


## UA6ATG

C     .  
   :      FT8
 QSLs 

https://yadi.sk/i/flL9yPsO3QFCeQ
     .  ,   ,       ?   ?

----------


## R6LCF

,   .       ,  .

 277753

----------


## R6CW_Alex

.   ,  .      .        data application   .           .      .

 .     ""      ?
    1994 .

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## UR7EY

> - WAS    .  ,     ?


 *Awards/Select WAS award account/Modify Account.*  *No QSOs*.  * Add a QSO Set to this WAS account*,   *Select Type* * Call sign*  *Add rule*,      *Change*.  *Save account changes*        .
    "-",     . .

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## .

Lotw.  Tqsl -       11.2017,      18 ,        4         . 
     ,        ,  ...not...  .         04.11.17 - ,      ..  ..
      . 
   ,              ,    .
       .  !  , ,     .
       .      .
    ?                    ?   ?     -  ?
 ?

----------


## IGS

LOTW  ,  .
   ,    .
       ,     .
    ADIF  TQ8   - ""    .
 ,     ,      2017  2020 .
 ,    ,    2017 .    "" ..      .
    LOTW.
   , ,        , ..      .
     ?

----------

IGS

----------


## IGS

,            QSO?

----------

IGS

----------


## RQ3M

.  .   .     .
  ?

----------


## RQ3M

.  YR.  YR08  01.01.2020.    YR24. JA   ~  90 .

       .     .

  .


*  50 ():*

     tqsl

  ?

----------


## RQ3M

ADIF Export from LogHX
Copyright 1998-2020 by Alexei Chernobai (RX4HX)
Logs generated on 15-09-2020 15:50


<PROGRAMID:5>LOGHX
<PROGRAMVERSION:13>3  .0 build 574
<ADIF_VER:5>3.0.4
<EOH>


<CALL:5>R3MBV <QSO_DATE:8>202009  08 <TIME_ON:6>175900 <FREQ:5>7.114 <BAND:3>40M <MODE:3>SSB <RST_RCVD:2>59 <RST_SENT:2>59 <NAME:6>Mihail <QTH:14>Rostov Velikiy <OPERATOR:4>RQ3M <MY_STATE:18>YAROSLA  VSKAYA OBL. <MY_CNTY:5>YR 08 <MY_GRIDSQUARE:6>KO9  7QE <PFX:2>R3 <A_INDEX:1>4 <K_INDEX:1>1 <SFI:2>70 <DISTANCE:2>39 <CQZ:2>16 <ITUZ:2>29 <STATE:2>YR <CNTY:5>YR-08 <DXCC:2>54 <CONT:2>EU <EOR>
<CALL:5>EW1TM <QSO_DATE:8>202009  14 <TIME_ON:6>085400 <FREQ:7>7.11703 <BAND:3>40M <MODE:3>SSB <RST_RCVD:2>59 <RST_SENT:2>59 <NAME:11>Vladimir P. <QTH:5>Minsk <OPERATOR:4>RQ3M <MY_STATE:18>YAROSLA  VSKAYA OBL. <MY_CNTY:5>YR 08 <MY_GRIDSQUARE:6>KO9  7QE <PFX:3>EW1 <A_INDEX:1>6 <K_INDEX:1>3 <SFI:2>70 <DISTANCE:3>861 <CQZ:2>16 <ITUZ:2>29 <DXCC:2>27 <CONT:2>EU <EOR>
<CALL:5>R1WBJ <QSO_DATE:8>202009  14 <TIME_ON:6>092500 <FREQ:5>7.133 <BAND:3>40M <MODE:3>SSB <RST_RCVD:2>59 <RST_SENT:2>59 <NAME:9>Alexander <QTH:5>Pskov <OPERATOR:4>RQ3M <MY_STATE:18>YAROSLA  VSKAYA OBL. <MY_CNTY:5>YR 08 <MY_GRIDSQUARE:6>KO9  7QE <PFX:2>R1 <A_INDEX:1>6 <K_INDEX:1>3 <SFI:2>70 <DISTANCE:3>664 <CQZ:2>16 <ITUZ:2>29 <STATE:2>PS <CNTY:5>PS-01 <DXCC:2>54 <CONT:2>EU <EOR>
<CALL:7>RV1CC/M <QSO_DATE:8>202009  14 <TIME_ON:6>100900 <FREQ:7>10.1262 <BAND:3>30M <MODE:2>CW <RST_RCVD:3>599 <RST_SENT:3>599 <NAME:8>Vladimir <QTH:13>St.Petersbur  g <GRIDSQUARE:6>KO59  FW <OPERATOR:4>RQ3M <MY_STATE:18>YAROSLA  VSKAYA OBL. <MY_CNTY:5>YR 08

----------


## RQ3M

.        JA,   YR     .
      ,  .

----------


## RX4HX

> 


   -        MY_STATE  MY_CNTY.   




> <MY_STATE:18>YAROS  LA VSKAYA OBL. <MY_CNTY:5>YR 08


 !

----------


## RX4HX

. 
      - 




> <MY_CNTY:2>08


  YA-08   .




> 


      . ,       ?

----------


## ua9d

> 343034 343035
>   ADIF 
> 
> ADIF Export from LogHX
> Copyright 1998-2020 by Alexei Chernobai (RX4HX)
> Logs generated on 18-09-2020 07:28
> 
> 
> <PROGRAMID:5>LOGHX
> ...


    LoTW    .       tQSL          :Sad:

----------


## RQ3M

LogHX   N1MM.  ADIF   LotW .

ADIF Export from N1MMLogger.net - Version 1.0.8655.0
Built: 15.09.2020 14:16:20
RQ3M logs generated @ 2020-09-19 08:37:19Z
Contest Name: DX - 2020-09-19
<EOH>
 <CALL:5>R3MBV <QSO_DATE:8>202009  08 <TIME_ON:6>175900 <TIME_OFF:6>175900 <ARRL_SECT:2>YR <BAND:3>40M <STATION_CALLSIGN:4>  RQ3M <FREQ:7>7.11400 <CONTEST_ID:2>DX <FREQ_RX:7>7.11400 <MODE:3>SSB <NAME:6>Mihail <QTH:14>Rostov Velikiy <RST_RCVD:2>59 <RST_SENT:2>59 <TX_PWR:3>100 <OPERATOR:4>RQ3M <CQZ:2>16 <APP_N1MM_POINTS:1  >1 <APP_N1MM_RADIO_NR:1  >0 <APP_N1MM_RUN1RUN2:1  >0 <APP_N1MM_RADIOINTER  FACED:1>0 <APP_N1MM_ISORIGINAL  :4>True <APP_N1MM_NETBIOSNAM  E:8>COMPUTER <APP_N1MM_ISRUNQSO:1  >0 <APP_N1MM_ID:32>87b0  3d24105c414b9b957ef4  51b62c8d <APP_N1MM_CLAIMEDQSO  :1>1 <EOR>
 <CALL:5>EW1TM <QSO_DATE:8>202009  14 <TIME_ON:6>085400 <TIME_OFF:6>085400 <ARRL_SECT:2>29 <BAND:3>40M <STATION_CALLSIGN:4>  RQ3M <FREQ:7>7.11703 <CONTEST_ID:2>DX <FREQ_RX:7>7.11703 <MODE:3>SSB <NAME:11>Vladimir P. <QTH:5>Minsk <RST_RCVD:2>59 <RST_SENT:2>59 <TX_PWR:3>100 <OPERATOR:4>RQ3M <CQZ:2>16 <APP_N1MM_POINTS:1  >1 <APP_N1MM_RADIO_NR:1  >0 <APP_N1MM_RUN1RUN2:1  >0 <APP_N1MM_RADIOINTER  FACED:1>0 <APP_N1MM_ISORIGINAL  :4>True <APP_N1MM_NETBIOSNAM  E:8>COMPUTER <APP_N1MM_ISRUNQSO:1  >0 <APP_N1MM_ID:32>7368  3865d3a34c9a95d5946f  367791ee <APP_N1MM_CLAIMEDQSO  :1>1 <EOR>

----------

ua9d

----------


## RQ3M

?

----------


## minaev

tq12        ?

----------


## UN8FR

UK8ICU    ?  !   40  15 !
  eQSL    ,  ...  :Smile: 

 , HB9BZA.  !

----------


## UN8FR

: http://www.hb9bza.net/lotw-users-list
   ...

----------


## ua5aa

..  LotW ...   .tg6       Lotw,    TQSL ( ) .....       -  ... !?? (    .tg5   ).    ,     ..   ,  ?

*  8 ():*

...       ,              .tg6,      TQSL ,        ...    .tg6     TQSL -           ?

----------

ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

....     ,      , tqsl   ...     ,   -  .       TQSL (2.5.7)    ... TQSLCert   ?

----------


## R3DL

, !
  -    .
 -   -     .
  -   .       3-4

----------


## Mikhail_88

LOTW, :_ Selected_20210725211  453_RU3VQ.adi    TrustedQSL! :   .    ?   !

_

*  14 ():*

  TQSL   .       LOTW ???

----------


## UT7TA

xxxxx.adi,     xxxxx.tq8

  Logbook File Upload :
Here you can upload a log (.TQ8) or certificate-request (.TQ5) file.

----------

ua9d

----------


## Mikhail_88

C    .  .  .

----------


## UT7TA

[QUOTE=Mikhail_88;184  3613]    LOTW, :_ Selected_20210725211  453_RU3VQ.adi    TrustedQSL! :   .    ?   !

_     TQSL      Selected_20210725211  453_RU3VQ.*tq8*  LOTW

----------


## RX6LQ

> 


  .
,    .             .

----------


## RX6LQ

, !  ,  . , p12  .
     UR5EQF,    https://ur5eqf.ru/download/lotwupadate  ,    / ,        .     ,    (     )        QSO ( .adi)  LoTW   e-QSL.cc,        .     -  , ,        ,     .exe -   .      .

----------

Mikhail_88

----------


## RX6LQ

/    LoTW  e-QSL? ,    .

----------


## RX6LQ

,  !

----------


## EW1DX

?
https://forum.qrz.ru/33-apparatnye-z...ml#post1818436

https://www-arrl-org.translate.goog/...o=ajax,nv,elem

----------

RW3VA

----------


## Ctaryj

!
   .  ,  ,  QSO   LOTW?
 ,  ?

----------


## ua9jec

*Ctaryj*,

   LOTW  Log  *.adi


http://www.rickmurphy.net/lotwquery.htm


-       (  ,      )
-  "Submit"
-    ,  Username, Password,   Log On
...   QSO    *.adi

----------


## Ctaryj

ADIF-  



 ?

----------


## 3

LoTW ,   L      ,        adi

----------


## 3

ADIF  ,   ADI 
       .

----------

R2ANG, R9AAA

----------


## R2ANG

*RA0FU*,
 ,    .  ,        .     ,  ,   :Smile:

----------


## R2ANG

*RA0FU*,
 ,    ,     , .

----------


## UN8FR

.   .      CFM,     -  .
   ,      ,  ARRL  .
   : https://www.arrl.org/logbook-queue-status

----------

RA3QTT

----------


## 3

TQSL        
   TrustedQSL ---  LOGe ?
         L  ?

----------


## UB3ATI

, ,    LoTW          (  ) ?

----------

UB3ATI

----------


## ua3rmb

.          ( ,  )  pdf .

----------

UB3ATI

----------


## UD2F

,       .

----------

UA9OC

----------


## UD2F

https://lotw.arrl.org/lotw-help/

 ,   ...

https://lotw.arrl.org/lotw-help/getting-started/

----------


## R3VA

> ,     LoTW  qso  ?


     (  ... DX-pedition, Contest  "")
      LoTW CFM  45%     QSO

----------

